# Inviting folks moving to Australia



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi All,

I am an IT professional (Project Manager). I have just contacted an immigration agent to start my process for skilled migration to Australia. I invite other folks in the same boat from Pune and other parts of India to discuss their opinions here. For folks living here in Pune we can may be meet up to discuss and help each other.

Thanks!


----------



## vnainaus (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi,
In what stage are you in? You did you skills verified?

VNA


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

daindivin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am an IT professional (Project Manager). I have just contacted an immigration agent to start my process for skilled migration to Australia. I invite other folks in the same boat from Pune and other parts of India to discuss their opinions here. For folks living here in Pune we can may be meet up to discuss and help each other.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, which agent have you contacted?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

daindivin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am an IT professional (Project Manager). I have just contacted an immigration agent to start my process for skilled migration to Australia. I invite other folks in the same boat from Pune and other parts of India to discuss their opinions here. For folks living here in Pune we can may be meet up to discuss and help each other.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm from Pune too. Do shoot any questions you might have here on the forum. Have you started with your ACS skills assessment ?


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

daindivin-
count me ..I am from Pune...its good to see couple of applications going from Pune this year 

You can ask your questions here...Do we have any MARA Agent in Pune ??


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

guys I think daindivin has already got PR ..he posted this question on 17th Jan ..


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

anytime ready for meet in Pune


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi All,

Sorry was swapmed by work. I am in the last stage of my VISA and will start looking for jobs after that.I used the services of Y-Axis. They are ok nothing great.


----------



## shweta_expat (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi, we are also from Pune and in our last stage of PR..me and my husband from IT and looking for info on job search.. Some posts mentioned that it is difficult to get jobs while we are still in India..anyone had any luck on job front while in India ?


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

hi Shweta... can you share your email so we can chat in detail... I am IT PM here in Pune with a leading firm...what about you?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

shweta_expat said:


> Hi, we are also from Pune and in our last stage of PR..me and my husband from IT and looking for info on job search.. Some posts mentioned that it is difficult to get jobs while we are still in India..anyone had any luck on job front while in India ?


Looking for jobs from offshore is always tough because Aus folks prefer f2f interviews even in these times of advanced technology which has made distances virtually nil.
But its not always the case. You can try from offshore as well. You may want to mention in your resume or cover letter or some document that you are looking from offshore and are comfortable with video interviews. Also you may want to commit a date like, for e.g. if you are offered the job then you are ready to report within a week etc etc.
I had almost clinched a DBA opportunity in Wellington, NZ by appearing for skype interviews from India. I just lost it because i did not have any Visa and they needed a person ASAP so they went for a local guy.
So its not impossible, but yeah its not that easy as well. Goodluck.


----------



## jeyaramesh03 (Sep 11, 2012)

*IT Manager from Chennai*



prgopala said:


> Looking for jobs from offshore is always tough because Aus folks prefer f2f interviews even in these times of advanced technology which has made distances virtually nil.
> But its not always the case. You can try from offshore as well. You may want to mention in your resume or cover letter or some document that you are looking from offshore and are comfortable with video interviews. Also you may want to commit a date like, for e.g. if you are offered the job then you are ready to report within a week etc etc.
> I had almost clinched a DBA opportunity in Wellington, NZ by appearing for skype interviews from India. I just lost it because i did not have any Visa and they needed a person ASAP so they went for a local guy.
> So its not impossible, but yeah its not that easy as well. Goodluck.


Friends .. nice to hear from U People. 
I am ramesh from chennai and my visa granted on 03.09.12 and
I am starting my job search .. 
Any contacts at Melbourne / Adelaide pl. let me also apply. 
All the best friends ..


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

jeyaramesh03 said:


> Friends .. nice to hear from U People.
> I am ramesh from chennai and my visa granted on 03.09.12 and
> I am starting my job search ..
> Any contacts at Melbourne / Adelaide pl. let me also apply.
> All the best friends ..


Hi Jeysh..not able to send you PM can you email me on [email protected]


----------



## NeoGills (Sep 12, 2012)

Ooh wow welcome to all members who wants to live there, 
hope you'll enjoy there with it's culture, loving people. i lived there about three years and miss alot.
i also have a plan for holidays in Australia. Yay..


----------



## abhihere (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi All, 
Currently I am based in Pune working in IT sector. 
Yesterday got my grant letter. 

Planning to move to AUS in mid of Jan 2013 or Early Feb. 

-- 
Abhi


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Abhi..congrats... what is your skill set?


----------



## abhihere (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Daindivin, 
Java J2EE mainly. And what about you? 
When are you planning to move?

++
Abhi


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Abhi..I am PM ... and waiting for an approval...just waiting for my PCC report. I plan to move early next year.


----------



## bangaloreboy (Sep 15, 2012)

I am IT professional with 4 years of experience from Bangalore in a stage of documents producing to agency.All documents produced except the IELTS score card of band 7.One time i wrote in August but did not get satisfied score.

Can any one help me how to score band 7?


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

bangaloreboy said:


> I am IT professional with 4 years of experience from Bangalore in a stage of documents producing to agency.All documents produced except the IELTS score card of band 7.One time i wrote in August but did not get satisfied score.
> 
> Can any one help me how to score band 7?


sure bangalore boy.. why don't you PM me your email id, I may be able to send you some good resources


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

abhihere said:


> Hi Daindivin,
> Java J2EE mainly. And what about you?
> When are you planning to move?
> 
> ...


Hi abhihere,
I am also from pune and got my pr this aug eng. Starting for job search now from offshore.. Have 6 yr exp in java/j2ee..wats yr plan?


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi destinyrules13 ... good luck.. can you share what all you are doing to for your job search from offshore?

Thanks.


----------



## bangaloreboy (Sep 15, 2012)

daindivin said:


> sure bangalore boy.. why don't you PM me your email id, I may be able to send you some good resources


Thank you


----------



## abhihere (Jul 11, 2012)

destinyrules13 said:


> Hi abhihere,
> I am also from pune and got my pr this aug eng. Starting for job search now from offshore.. Have 6 yr exp in java/j2ee..wats yr plan?



Hi Destiny, 
Same here. But I am planning to start job search from November not right now..

Currently I have started doing my research on NRE account.. This is first in my check list.. Through NRE account I should be able to 
1. Transfer money to my relatives here. 
2. Pay utility bills here. Like MSEB/PMC etc.... 
3. Invest in Shares and MF etc..  

I am looking ans of following questions. 
1. Do we really need NRE/NRO account? Need NRO account also or just NRE account will be sufficient.
2. What should we do with our other saving accounts? Should we close it or convert it to NRO account. 
3. In-case I open NRE account how we can transfer money from AUS bank to this NRE account?
4. NRE bank comparison? What are the things we should consider while finalizing NRE account. 
a> Minimum Opening Balance
b> Interest rate
c> Intl ATM withdrawal charges
d> Account transfer charges outward RTGS
e> Account transfer charges outward NEFT
f> Bill Pay
5. Any thing else...


In-case you people know answer of any of these please reply so that it will be helpful for others. 

Thanks
abhihere


----------



## bangaloreboy (Sep 15, 2012)

daindivin said:


> sure bangalore boy.. why don't you PM me your email id, I may be able to send you some good resources


daindivin, i do not have permission for sending PM as i am new user here.

Can you please send the IELTS resources to mebangaloreboy at gmaildotcom

By the Way how much is your score?
When you took the test?
How is your plan to job search?


----------



## mikstylo (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi All,

Me from Amchi Mumbai .... I have cleared the Immigration process, have been granted my 175. Right now, I am collecting information for the move, job hunt etc. Planning to make the final move in Feb/march 2013. I am an IT professional too. Wud love to exchnage ideas/info with other in the same boat 
Let me know.

Miks


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

bangaloreboy said:


> daindivin, i do not have permission for sending PM as i am new user here.
> 
> Can you please send the IELTS resources to mebangaloreboy at gmaildotcom
> 
> ...


sure i will fwd u the stuff.. i scored 9L R8.5 W 7.5 S8 overall 8.5
I took the exam in April
Jobs search I will start from offshore once i get the visa.


----------



## mukund (Oct 9, 2012)

*Job Search Experience*

Hi Guys,

I have PR and will be moving to Australia in Jan'13. Has anyone of you heard about job search experiences from your friends in Australia? How long does it take on an average to get a job for a Software Engineer in Java/J2EE or similar. I am looking for real experiences from people in Australia. 

Thanks


----------



## priyeshzad (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey guys, 
I am from Pune and have got my 176, Vic. I will be leaving for Melbourne on 4thjan 13.
Im lil passive on forums.. my bad 

but please do give me a call on 9765025296 if anyone wanna exchange any information sply accommodation.. 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## bangaloreboy (Sep 15, 2012)

mukund said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have PR and will be moving to Australia in Jan'13. Has anyone of you heard about job search experiences from your friends in Australia? How long does it take on an average to get a job for a Software Engineer in Java/J2EE or similar. I am looking for real experiences from people in Australia.
> 
> Thanks


I heard about a girl who is my friend's colleague.She is IT Administrator with windows server,Vmware---etc.She went as a dependent and she got job with in 3 weeks.

All the Best Mukund !!


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

daindivin said:


> Hey Abhi..I am PM ... and waiting for an approval...just waiting for my PCC report. I plan to move early next year.




Hi daindivin,

I am from Pune. I have around 10 yrs experience in DW/BI technologies and currently working as a PM/Architect. I am yet to submit my DIAC application (see timeline below). I think I will be targetting 1st quarter next year to go to Australia.
Let's touch base and form a group of people going from Pune. I bet , moving in a group eases off the challenges in the initial teething period.

Cheers
Kanmaj10:eyebrows:


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

daindivin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry was swapmed by work. I am in the last stage of my VISA and will start looking for jobs after that.I used the services of Y-Axis. They are ok nothing great.


I used Opulentus . Again - they were great initially , but the service levels have degraded .Also they charged 60k for processing my the skilled independent. However, I wouldn't have been able to do it all by myself.


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

daindivin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry was swapmed by work. I am in the last stage of my VISA and will start looking for jobs after that.I used the services of Y-Axis. They are ok nothing great.



Have any of you guys done fingerprinting in Pune for FBI Police Clearance Report ?
Can you suggest the best place to do fingerprinting?


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> Have any of you guys done fingerprinting in Pune for FBI Police Clearance Report ?
> Can you suggest the best place to do fingerprinting?


I went to Fingerprinting Expert India, FBI USA, RCMP Canada, Visa, Police, Clearance, Immigration, PCC, FD 258 Card, Services, Maharashtra, Mumbai, Pune, Nagpur ... often all these guys charge arnd 5K per person...what i realised later is that you cud maybe even try going to govt agencies and they charge much less ...almost nothing.... may be try this....C.I.D. : About Us ...but I have not used their services so will not be able to comment any further on this.... hope this helps..


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> Hi daindivin,
> 
> I am from Pune. I have around 10 yrs experience in DW/BI technologies and currently working as a PM/Architect. I am yet to submit my DIAC application (see timeline below). I think I will be targetting 1st quarter next year to go to Australia.
> Let's touch base and form a group of people going from Pune. I bet , moving in a group eases off the challenges in the initial teething period.
> ...


Sure.. I am planning to move around jan-end...so far I think m going to Mel...


----------



## mikstylo (Jul 21, 2012)

daindivin said:


> I went to Fingerprinting Expert India, FBI USA, RCMP Canada, Visa, Police, Clearance, Immigration, PCC, FD 258 Card, Services, Maharashtra, Mumbai, Pune, Nagpur ... often all these guys charge arnd 5K per person...what i realised later is that you cud maybe even try going to govt agencies and they charge much less ...almost nothing.... may be try this....C.I.D. : About Us ...but I have not used their services so will not be able to comment any further on this.... hope this helps..


I had to get mine done too for the FBI check. I went to the nearest Police station and got my self finger printed. Got it done for free :clap2: God Bless Mumbai Police...


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

mikstylo said:


> I had to get mine done too for the FBI check. I went to the nearest Police station and got my self finger printed. Got it done for free :clap2: God Bless Mumbai Police...



cool ..did u get the result too? and for the fingerprinting card? did u get a print out?


----------



## mikstylo (Jul 21, 2012)

daindivin said:


> cool ..did u get the result too? and for the fingerprinting card? did u get a print out?


Take a print out of the standard FBI fingerprinting form. Yes, the results were shipped back to me and i sent it across to my CO. Took me a little over 4 weeks. 

Thanks

Miks


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

mikstylo said:


> Take a print out of the standard FBI fingerprinting form. Yes, the results were shipped back to me and i sent it across to my CO. Took me a little over 4 weeks.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Miks



Smart move..i paid a pvt guy..almost 5K for this...


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for your inputs. Good to know we can get it done for free. I shall inquire in the Police Commissionaire when I go for the local PCC. However, leaving my fingerprints in Indian Police's database makes me nervous. A small process error can update and store it in their criminal database for example and get you in trouble.


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> Thanks for your inputs. Good to know we can get it done for free. I shall inquire in the Police Commissionaire when I go for the local PCC. However, leaving my fingerprints in Indian Police's database makes me nervous. A small process error can update and store it in their criminal database for example and get you in trouble.


Haha...man I feel you...but I think what was said was help in taking the prints on the card....not their database


----------



## mikstylo (Jul 21, 2012)

daindivin said:


> Haha...man I feel you...but I think what was said was help in taking the prints on the card....not their database


Precisely, you need to take the fingerprinted card and send it to the FBI. Dont go about having urself added to the CBI fingerprint database. <Mugshot> 

Also, when you go to your local police station talk to the "havaldar" in charge of fingerprinting and not the "Police Commissioner"! 

What i did was carry 3/4 fingerprinting card print outs in case one gets messed up. 

Cheers,

Miks


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi ABhi, 

Honestly, I haven't tried much in NRE/NRO bank account opening procedure but I had a causal chat with ICICI bank office in my area in Pune. They did try to explain me the process but I was running out of time and could not get details. 
I think government banks like Central Bank of India also offer NRE/NRO accounts. Question is which one is better??
I reckon on spending one Saturday to find out more details on all the questions related to NRE/NRO account. I personally would prefer a govt bank then a private bank to open NRE/NRO account. Will share my findings with forum. 

cheers!!!!! 




abhihere said:


> Hi Destiny,
> Same here. But I am planning to start job search from November not right now..
> 
> Currently I have started doing my research on NRE account.. This is first in my check list.. Through NRE account I should be able to
> ...


----------



## isubu1981 (Sep 24, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> Hi daindivin,
> 
> I am from Pune. I have around 10 yrs experience in DW/BI technologies and currently working as a PM/Architect. I am yet to submit my DIAC application (see timeline below). I think I will be targetting 1st quarter next year to go to Australia.
> Let's touch base and form a group of people going from Pune. I bet , moving in a group eases off the challenges in the initial teething period.
> ...


Hey Kanmaj10, Similar case - 8+ yrs experience, SAP BW and currently working as a PM/Architect in Pune. Again yet to submit the DIAC app . Sure would be good to form a group. Do you think we can catch up?


----------



## isubu1981 (Sep 24, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> Have any of you guys done fingerprinting in Pune for FBI Police Clearance Report ?
> Can you suggest the best place to do fingerprinting?


I went to the CID HQ. Man the process they mentioned was damn convoluted. 
a) Send application to director FPB - CID - Mt Pote.
b) Collect all address proofs , 2 passport photos and passports
c) Go to Office of the Police Commissioner on Sadhu Vaswani chowk 
d) Contact Mr Shinde in the Photography dept
e) If everything is ok, they will graciously give us finger printing cards on which we need to put in our prints and then send the whole FBI thing. 
They say it will take 500, but these many steps might mean 500 at each step 

V/s
The IFS (International Forensic Science - near KK Market, Dhankawadi) - a registered agency which will charge around 4.5 K,asks for a passport and xerox of the same and voila done. They will guide us further if needed. Booked an appointment for tomm and get that completed.


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

isubu1981 said:


> Hey Kanmaj10, Similar case - 8+ yrs experience, SAP BW and currently working as a PM/Architect in Pune. Again yet to submit the DIAC app . Sure would be good to form a group. Do you think we can catch up?


Sure thing - send me a Pvt Msg.


----------



## PriyankaN (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi guys,

I am from Mumbai. Will be filing my application in Nov with the help of an immigration agent. 

Can I join this group? I have seen many people have also just filed their applications and might be we will be getting our PR almost at the same time next year. Then we can plan and relocate....if thats ok with all of you! I hope all of you will agree that relocating to a new country is a big decision and if you have friends along the way and contacts then it helps you.

With that intention I would like to join this thread (of course if the Pune group is comfortable)

Thanks!


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

It take a lot of brain storming and courage to move from home country to another country. Guess what, the whole experience becomes little easier and delightful when you get some one else joining you and share the same anxiety/happiness/excitement. its good to see, seats in our flight to Oz getting filled. So don't be so formal.

Cheers!!!!!




PriyankaN said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am from Mumbai. Will be filing my application in Nov with the help of an immigration agent.
> 
> ...


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

Welcome Priyanka - We are all in the same boat at various stages of the process.


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

*Rpl*

anybody applying for ACS skill assessment using RPL application?

would like to get in touch to help each other with the RPL process.


----------



## rajdeep.2001 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Divin, me too from Pune & got my PR-175. Leaving for Sydney after 2 days on 09/12/2012. You can contact me for any info.

Cheers
Rajdeep Roy


----------



## TheXman (Dec 13, 2012)

*From Pune too..*

Hello guys,

I saw this thread and joined the forum as I am from Pune too.

At the moment, I am at ground zero. My friend in Australia proposed that I move to Australia as there are plenty of opportunities in my field (Information Security/ IT security).

I did some quick search for the financials and here is what I have got so far.
Since I have no sponsorship/ nominations, before I can submit the EOI, I will have to put down money towards the following:
1. IELTS exam (Rs. 10000)
2. Skill verification (Rs. 30000) (AUD450-AUD500).

So, that's about Rs. 40000 investment.

IELTS exam study time estimated - 15 days
How much time will skill verification take?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Then I can submit and EOI and have to wait for an invite.
The visa type I have to select is Subclass 189 Skilled – Independent (Permanent)
(any other option?)
I am not sure about the probability of an invite coming in (your comments).

If invite comes in, then I have to start visa process.
The cost is AUD 3060 (Rs. 175000)
There will be additional cost of medicals and police verification. I assume that would cost Rs. 10000)

I am not sure if I need any agent to process this and do not know how much they charge.
But the process looks straightforward and I will try this on my own if needed.

In the EOI, I have to indicate that I wish to take my wife and kid along with me.


The airfare would be about Rs. 1 lac for three of us.

*So, the total comes to about Rs. 3.5 lac.
*
Please correct me if this calculation is missing something.

Also, what is the expected salary for IT security professional with 10 years experience?

Desired location is Sydney.


----------



## PriyankaN (Oct 8, 2012)

XMan,

Thanks for the detailed breakup of costs. Even me, my husband along with our daughter are planning to relocate to Aus and our desired location is also Sydney (or maybe Melbourne). I am planning to go about it with an agent. Are you doing it alone?

Lets be in touch. When are you planning to start the process?


----------



## dheerajs (Aug 4, 2010)

TheXman said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I saw this thread and joined the forum as I am from Pune too.
> 
> ...


your calculation is right if you do process on your own otherwise add 70000 consulting fees. I assume you should atleast be able to make about $8000 - 10000 per month.


----------



## TheXman (Dec 13, 2012)

PriyankaN said:


> XMan,
> 
> Thanks for the detailed breakup of costs. Even me, my husband along with our daughter are planning to relocate to Aus and our desired location is also Sydney (or maybe Melbourne). I am planning to go about it with an agent. Are you doing it alone?
> 
> Lets be in touch. When are you planning to start the process?


Well, considering the costs, I do not see much benefit shifting to Australia.
That too, Sydney is damn expensive. It is in the top 10 cities in terms of high cost of living.

I am now turning my attention to Singapore.
Reasons:
1. Low tax (about 16%0
2. Low visa fees (don't know how low, but cannot be as high as Australia).
3. Proximity to India - hence lower air fares.
4. More Indian influence and less of home sick feel.

Getting a job will be difficult. There is a possibility to go on tourist visa, find a job and then apply for PR/ work permit.

Share you thoughts.


----------



## PriyankaN (Oct 8, 2012)

TheXman said:


> Well, considering the costs, I do not see much benefit shifting to Australia.
> That too, Sydney is damn expensive. It is in the top 10 cities in terms of high cost of living.
> 
> I am now turning my attention to Singapore.
> ...



Are the job opportunities in Singapore as good as Australia? Did u do any research on that? 

I know getting a PR is much cheaper and faster for Singapore, but is it worth it?

What say??


----------



## Revenant (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello everyone

I'm from Pune as well. I have a WA SS Visa 176 and would be relocating sometime next year. PriyankaN, have you finalised the consultant? I have been aware of the migration thing since a long time due my friends who already moved to Oz. Most of the consultants in Pune are here to make money. So please be very particular and get hold of the right one. I could help you refer few of them. Singapore has toughened it's migration rules as it is almost packed. I agree the migration costs are less compared to Australia, but opportunities in Australia are better. You may still consider Singapore if you are an Architect or a LSCM professional. 

Regards,

Revenant

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## TheXman (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello Revenant,
Glad to read about your experience.

Maybe you should post names of reliable consultants on this thread for the benefit of every one?

A few posts above, I had posted estimated cost (breakup).
What is your experience regarding the costs? 
Can you share some insight on that front?
Also share your experience in getting visa and/ or job.



Revenant said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm from Pune as well. I have a WA SS Visa 176 and would be relocating sometime next year. PriyankaN, have you finalised the consultant? I have been aware of the migration thing since a long time due my friends who already moved to Oz. Most of the consultants in Pune are here to make money. So please be very particular and get hold of the right one. I could help you refer few of them. Singapore has toughened it's migration rules as it is almost packed. I agree the migration costs are less compared to Australia, but opportunities in Australia are better. You may still consider Singapore if you are an Architect or a LSCM professional.
> 
> ...


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

abhihere said:


> Hi Destiny,
> Same here. But I am planning to start job search from November not right now..
> 
> Currently I have started doing my research on NRE account.. This is first in my check list.. Through NRE account I should be able to
> ...


Hi abhihere,

Wanted to circle back to see how your job hunt from India went ? 
Any experience you can share will be very useful.
I am still waiting for my FBI PCC results . Hope to get the grant after that .

regards
Kankan


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

isubu1981 said:


> Hey Kanmaj10, Similar case - 8+ yrs experience, SAP BW and currently working as a PM/Architect in Pune. Again yet to submit the DIAC app . Sure would be good to form a group. Do you think we can catch up?


Hi isubu,

Wondering how far you progressed on your application? I am currently waiting for my FBI clearance report. Should get the grant by Jan end.
How are you guys managing your notice period in your existing company ?
My notice period is 3 months . Hence plan to resign immediately so that I can get released by end of March (no point in looking for a job if you can't join in few weeks).

What is the strategy other members are adopting about the notice period ?

Regards
kanmaj10


----------



## isubu1981 (Sep 24, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> Hi isubu,
> 
> Wondering how far you progressed on your application? I am currently waiting for my FBI clearance report. Should get the grant by Jan end.
> How are you guys managing your notice period in your existing company ?
> ...


Hi kanmaj,
All the submissions were done on 28th finally...huge documentation effort frankly.
I received fbi clearance on 24th &#55357;&#56842;Santa arrived on time &#55357;&#56842;
I will have to travel in mid 2013 as we are expecting our first baby in Feb.. so we will have the baby added to the visa app and get the passport done and only then receive the visa... hopefully by April end. I have a 2mth notice period .. so will cover that and then leave. Just to make it totally clean. So am expecting a July-aug entry for me and a 3 month delayed entry for my family.
Good to hear about your visa status. All the best with that and the release from the current org.


----------



## rajus19 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi,

I'm from Bangalore, planing for a work permit for Australia. I've 8 years of exp in IT out of which 3 years on Data warehousing. Can someone provide a basic info on Australia work permits and approx costs so that I'll have better info when I meet the consultants.

Thanks,
Srini


----------



## aks_2230 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Moving to australia from pune india*

Hi guys
Iam from Pune and planning to move to Australia in march this year. Please let me know if anyone has similar plans


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Aks,

I think you should try connecting with Pune folks on this forum thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/100179-inviting-folks-india-pune-moving-australia.html

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## diptii (Jan 14, 2013)

*add me*

guys please add me also,we r frm pune n planning to move this year...we have applied for nsw n SA SS..keeping our fingers cross.


----------



## gwaikar (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi,

Please add me. I have applied for visa type 189 and awaiting CO allocation.
Planning to move this year.


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Add me too to this list. Have applied for 189 - ANZSCO - 263111. Awaiting CO Allocation. Meds is not yet initiated & PCC is initiated & pending with Police.


----------



## saurabh0880 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am working in Data warehousing since last 3.5 years now and have experience in MSBI. Currently I am in Africa on work permit working for Europian telecom giant since last 1 year.

I am planning to apply for Australian PR and seek a job there, I don't have an offer in hand as of now.

It would be really helpful if you could let me know what is the current job scenario for Data warehouse/BI developer in Australia. How easy/difficult it is to get a suitable job.

I checked on few job sites and things seems promising however I do not want to believe that cause most websites posts fake requirements just to attract users.

Also if you can guide me for any PR consultancy in India who can guide me for PR that would be really helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

saurabh0880 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am working in Data warehousing since last 3.5 years now and have experience in MSBI. Currently I am in Africa on work permit working for Europian telecom giant since last 1 year.
> 
> ...


If you qualify for PR visa them I recommend applying for it by yourself unless you have a complicated case such as criminal background or certain health conditions. The entire process is relatively simple. Members in this forum are helpful and can guide you in most cases. You can read through the sticky threads to understand the process of application. If you still wish to hire a migrating agent then I recommend hiring a MARA registered agent. The agent doesn't necessarily have to be from India as all communication and application process can be done online. I personally used the services of GoMatilda and they did a fantastic job. They are expensive but if you choose to hire an agent it's better to read reviews on them and choose a good one rather than being sorry later. Yes some migration agents in India can be painful to deal with.


----------



## saurabh0880 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks Sanjukta that was really helpful. I do not have any criminal background or any other complications so on your suggestion I would try to do it myself and would seek help from this forum whenever required.

Further it would be really helpful if you can guide me on job market situation of Australia especially for Data warehouse/BI. Is it relatively easy to get a job there as I heard there are lot of outsourcing going on.


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

saurabh0880 said:


> Further it would be really helpful if you can guide me on job market situation of Australia especially for Data warehouse/BI. Is it relatively easy to get a job there as I heard there are lot of outsourcing going on.


I am not yet in Australia so cant really comment on the actual Job scenario.


----------



## gwaikar (Nov 18, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Add me too to this list. Have applied for 189 - ANZSCO - 263111. Awaiting CO Allocation. Meds is not yet initiated & PCC is initiated & pending with Police.


Hi AnkitPune,

Have you initiated the process of P.C.C before CO alloaction? Will it cause any issues I mean if CO allocation takes more time and you get the PCC early as the validity of PCC is 1yr.
I have not done the PCC yet.I have to get PCC from U.K and India. Please suggest if I can apply for PCC before CO allocation.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

gwaikar said:


> Hi AnkitPune,
> 
> Have you initiated the process of P.C.C before CO alloaction? Will it cause any issues I mean if CO allocation takes more time and you get the PCC early as the validity of PCC is 1yr.
> I have not done the PCC yet.I have to get PCC from U.K and India. Please suggest if I can apply for PCC before CO allocation.


Hello Gwaikar!

I know you asked the question to Ankit but I hope it is ok if I reply.

As the validity of PCC is for 1 year and if your plans are not yet finalized as in when to move than you can wait to start the PCC process, but you can do so before CO allocation, this decision is completely yours to take.

The thing is, in Pune the PCC process is taking quite some time in cases where the passport address is different from your current Pune address and those of us who are in a hurry are starting the process before CO allocation.

CO allocation is faster in 190 than 189 but still just 5 weeks or so from visa lodgement which is also quite fast.

I have also started my PCC process and hoping will get it soon.

Planning to move around July 2013 to Adelaide.

Hope this helps.


----------



## realtymatching (Jan 19, 2013)

Guys does anyone have any idea about whether one can apply for a PR for Australia / NZ, if one does not plan on getting a job there?


----------



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I am from Pune having 5.5 years of exp in IT industry. I am computer engineer. I just applied for ACS today. And thinking for Aus. PR, if anybody from Pune had applied during this time?

Regards


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

rajus19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm from Bangalore, planing for a work permit for Australia. I've 8 years of exp in IT out of which 3 years on Data warehousing. Can someone provide a basic info on Australia work permits and approx costs so that I'll have better info when I meet the consultants.
> 
> ...


Srini,

I can give some info on Australian PR process. It's a points based system(you can google it and see if you qualify). There are two major steps before submitting the visa application. One is to get your IT skills verified from ACS(Australian Comp Soc).For this you will need to submit various experience certificates and references. The other thing is English language proficiency test (IELTS). Check the points you need to score in IELTS so that you reach the total threshold for the visa application.
After you have the ACS(costs around 400-500 AUD) and IELTS (Rs 8k) you can submit a EOI (Expression of Interest) application , which is basically stating , "I have 60 points and so much experience in this skill and I am interested". You will receive an invite based on a queue (typically takes 2/3 months if you have a decent score).
Then the actual PR visa application is lodged (costs around 1 lac 70k).

So Overall a spending of around 2 to 2.2 lacs.

Regards
Kanmaj10


----------



## gwaikar (Nov 18, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hello Gwaikar!
> 
> I know you asked the question to Ankit but I hope it is ok if I reply.
> 
> ...


Hi Sunny27,

Thanks for the helpful information. Please answer my following queries
1) For PCC did you took an appointment in the Passport Seva Kendra at Pune, or appointment is not required for PCC.
2) My Passport address and current address are same so what time frame is expected to get the PCC.
3) Are you in IT? If so what technologies. Where(in which state) are the job opportunities good for IT in Australia.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

gwaikar said:


> Hi Sunny27,
> 
> Thanks for the helpful information. Please answer my following queries
> 1) For PCC did you took an appointment in the Passport Seva Kendra at Pune, or appointment is not required for PCC.
> ...


Hi Gwaikar, I hope your earlier queries have been answered already by Sunny27. Thanks Sunny27. I hope its OK with me answering few queries below 

1. No appointment required. Just register online, print the appln & walkin. Better be at the gate around 8.40AM. No separate line there for PCC or anything. Its chaotic at the entrance as Security guards dont form any line there & everyone wants to rush. However people with Tatkal/PCC/9.15AM appointment are only allowed at the first time. Later people from other appointments are allowed.
2. You might mostly get a PCC within 2-4 hours same day. Another thing I have heard they issue PCC after 4PM. Not sure on this though.
3. I'm in IT - Infrastructure Management. It all depends. I have seen more oppurtunities arising in Sydney & Melbourne. Few in Perth as well. Keep researching on indeed.com.au to find out about the opportunities relevant to you. 

One more thing. CO allocation does require time. I've been waiting since its almost 5wks+. The PCC is my concern now. It seems to be taking a lot of time. So better to have it ready. Also in case if there is a delay for you in CO allocation. You can retake the PCC to have it at current date using the one u had undertaken earlier as reference.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## pdv (Nov 29, 2012)

from pune and flying in feb 13 to QLD


----------



## SamW (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi,
Im planning to apply for Aus PR. Can anyone please suggest me a good agent in Pune. If possible, MARA agent.
Thanks


----------



## SamW (Jan 22, 2013)

sherlock said:


> I'm from Pune too. Do shoot any questions you might have here on the forum. Have you started with your ACS skills assessment ?





Hi,

Im want to apply for Aus PR. Can anyone please suggest me a good agent in Pune. If possible, MARA agent.

Thanks


----------



## cosmos1981 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi,

Chek Taurus Infotek (Dreamvisas)
They are good...you can negotiate on the charges also...


----------



## SamW (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Cosmos1981. I've been there, however, they charge a lot. Would you suggest Taurus or Y Axis?
How did you get your visa done?


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

SamW said:


> Thanks for your reply Cosmos1981. I've been there, however, they charge a lot. Would you suggest Taurus or Y Axis?
> How did you get your visa done?



I did my processing through Opulentus. They charge 65k. I won't recommend their services to anyone. All of my friends who registered with Opulentus , had a fairly poor experience


----------



## SamW (Jan 22, 2013)

kanmaj10 said:


> I did my processing through Opulentus. They charge 65k. I won't recommend their services to anyone. All of my friends who registered with Opulentus , had a fairly poor experience




Thank you kanmaj10 for your advise. I'm very confused as to which consultancy to go for. Do you know or have heard from friends about any other better consultancy in Pune?, preferably MARA registered.


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

SamW said:


> Thank you kanmaj10 for your advise. I'm very confused as to which consultancy to go for. Do you know or have heard from friends about any other better consultancy in Pune?, preferably MARA registered.


After having gone through the entire process (I am in the last leg waiting for the grant) , I shall advise you not to waste money and do the processing on your own. Lots of members on this forum have done the step and there is plenty of advise available here. In fact , my experience has been , this forum had first hand and genuine information than what the consultants can provide.

However, if your application is tricky due to any reason , only then you should consider agents. Unfortunately I haven't come across any good agents and can't recommend one to you.


----------



## srinivas557 (Dec 18, 2012)

SamW said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im want to apply for Aus PR. Can anyone please suggest me a good agent in Pune. If possible, MARA agent.
> 
> Thanks


hi i opted for abhinav , they have branches in pune , banglore , hyd and delhi . i Can refer you to abhinav if required . Banglore branch is the best for abhinav . You can have a good interaction and submit the required docs in pune .


----------



## Rashally (Jan 22, 2013)

Hiii All,

We are from pune and in the stage of SS for ACT..
is neone gng to ACT ??


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

pdv said:


> from pune and flying in feb 13 to QLD


Hi pdv,

I am from Pune too. I plan to travel in March. Let's touchbase. Can you PM me your cellphone no ? Anyone else from Pune planning to take the plunge in next 1/2 months lets coordinate and meet up. I am sure pooling in our resources will help.

Rgds

Kanmaj10


----------



## cyrus1981 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello All,

I am also from Pune have got my 175 visa a couple of weeks ago. Planning to move to Australia in Apr/May but no idea where to go. Basically I'm from Manufacturing field and that makes it even more difficult as most people migrating are from IT field. Anyways, would like to get in touch with you all and can share with you some good information and my experiences on help from agents.

You can also get in touch with me via email or phone.

Regards,
Aaruni
Ph. 7350011366
[email protected]


----------



## cyrus1981 (Jan 12, 2013)

daindivin said:


> cool ..did u get the result too? and for the fingerprinting card? did u get a print out?


we got our finger printing done at the commissioner office near Sadhu Vaswani circle at a very low cost. you can prepare your own format similar to the FBI format and they'll do your finger prints and get it signed from the ACP sometime in the evening. Only thing is you have to be a bit patient. Waiting time could be a few hours... till ACP comes to his office


----------



## gwaikar (Nov 18, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hello Gwaikar!
> 
> I know you asked the question to Ankit but I hope it is ok if I reply.
> 
> ...


Hi AnkitPune,

Thanks for the reply I am also starting my PCC process for UK and India, still the CO is not yet allocated to me.
Do they keep the password at passport seva kendra till the PCC (I read in some forum posts that original passport needs to be submitted) or else they will issue a certificate.

Thanks in advance


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi Gwaikar,
The passport is NOT kept by the PSK. Additionally, you will be also provided a receipt which contains the file number, date of application & few more details using which you can track your application. Better hurry as its takes a lot of time for the process in Pune. Ohh I forgot, since yours is the same address, you might get it faster. Still better to have it ready beforehand.
BR,
Ankit


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi guys,
i am IT professional in Datacenter tech basically. got around 10 years exp and i am done with ACS positive and IELTS-7. i am applying for EOI on 1st Feb.
can anyone please tell me approx how much time it will take for PR ?

i heard somewhere there is Quota of 20,000 for IT professional. is that quota full or my application will to next year quota ? do you have numbers please ?

also i am targeting Sydney and Perth. can some one share any details for share accomodation?


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi Adi2013,
I too am a Datacenter tech. Have filed under ANZSCO: Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111. Have 8.5years of exp. Pl share the details of your ANZSCO. The timelines for the overall process varies & is dependent of lot of factors. It can take anywhere in between 2-6months. Has been lesser or longer for certain applicants on case to case basis.

The quota's are limited for each ANZSCO code. Check your relevant code quota at this link: SkillSelect

Hope this helps.


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

AnkitPune said:


> Hi Adi2013,
> I too am a Datacenter tech. Have filed under ANZSCO: Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111. Have 8.5years of exp. Pl share the details of your ANZSCO. The timelines for the overall process varies & is dependent of lot of factors. It can take anywhere in between 2-6months. Has been lesser or longer for certain applicants on case to case basis.
> 
> The quota's are limited for each ANZSCO code. Check your relevant code quota at this link:
> Hope this helps.


hey its great to have some one from same area. how about we share contact details or get connected on gtalk or FB ??


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have checked the link but my question how do we know if we are in Que ??


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello ...i'm from Pune as well.
Got nominated by Victoria so planning to move to Melbourne.
Lets keep this thread active so that we can help each other out.


----------



## gwaikar (Nov 18, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Hi Gwaikar,
> The passport is NOT kept by the PSK. Additionally, you will be also provided a receipt which contains the file number, date of application & few more details using which you can track your application. Better hurry as its takes a lot of time for the process in Pune. Ohh I forgot, since yours is the same address, you might get it faster. Still better to have it ready beforehand.
> BR,
> Ankit


Thanks Ankit for the help.


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Lets make 10th Jan as date to meet - SUNDAY.
Venue -- i think everybody can come to Chandani Chowk chowpati. 
Hotel - Nivant - good space, dont care about food.
Time - Lunch or Dinner - please suggest !!!!!


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

adi2013 said:


> Lets make 10th Jan as date to meet - SUNDAY.
> Venue -- i think everybody can come to Chandani Chowk chowpati.
> Hotel - Nivant - good space, dont care about food.
> Time - Lunch or Dinner - please suggest !!!!!


Sorry mate !!!
We won't be able to make it on 10th JAN anymore


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

I think somewhere in Deccan would be nice for everyone to reach since thats the central place.


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

sorry guys... i was thinking for 10th Feb but for better score i am going to IELTS again and its booked on 14th Feb. so lets meet @ 17th Feb - Sunday - Deccan - any hotel.
if you guys have any suggessions please send me private message for better IELTS score.


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

adi2013 said:


> sorry guys... i was thinking for 10th Feb but for better score i am going to IELTS again and its booked on 14th Feb. so lets meet @ 17th Feb - Sunday - Deccan - any hotel.
> if you guys have any suggessions please send me private message for better IELTS score.


I am good with Deccan Area too since its a midpoint. I can meet up this weekend too. How about tomorrow evening (2nd Feb).


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

I am good with Deccan as well.


----------



## aks_2230 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi all , just saw this thread , I am from pune .. moving to Melbourne on 22nd march , anyone moving to Melbourne around the same time please contact me , maybe we can check for shared accommodation .


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> I am good with Deccan as well.


Guys are we still meeting this Sunday at Deccan? Those who are coming can please PM me


----------



## Suds7 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bumping this old thread. I'm just starting my skills assessment process. I have not got the PM access as the post count is low. Please contact me if anyone is also in the same boat


----------



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello friends,

I am very much in primary stage. I applied for ACS and still waiting for the result. Currently I am preparing for IELTS exam.

Regards,


----------



## abmanjuonline (Oct 7, 2012)

saurabh0880 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am working in Data warehousing since last 3.5 years now and have experience in MSBI. Currently I am in Africa on work permit working for Europian telecom giant since last 1 year.
> 
> ...


Hi saurabh0880,

I have similar kind of experience as you and was recently granted a PR. I have done it to myself without seeking any consultancy help and got through successfully. I reckon we need not approach any consultancy for AUS PR.

Have you got any solid information on the job opportunities and the time it takes (roughly) to get a job in oz for MS BI? I see only quite a few openings in seek!


----------



## vendorfinance (Mar 12, 2013)

I am here new member. forum is nice activity to share the knowledge each other of regarding project.


----------



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

Anybody for IELTS on 6th April ?


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

I think we should maintain a Spreadsheet ..... which will show mainly:

- Planned Month + 'Week' of Travel
- Destination City (Mel,syd, etc)

And if someone has already bought the ticket then below column:

- Date of Travel ...... may be some guys may join you. 

This will bring members together with +/- 1 week 'Planned date'
Meeting with many members in it are of great help but might not work always. 

This sheet will help to form small groups of members with near travel dates. A group of 3-4 members will also a great help.


----------



## ian.thomas (Feb 8, 2013)

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Anybody for IELTS on 6th April ?


Hi,
Have you got your assessment
Mine is stuckin stage 4


----------



## nilwal (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi All,
My IELTS done, waiting for exam. Now working ACS part, hope to collect documents before Apr.


----------



## gwaikar (Nov 18, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Hi Gwaikar,
> The passport is NOT kept by the PSK. Additionally, you will be also provided a receipt which contains the file number, date of application & few more details using which you can track your application. Better hurry as its takes a lot of time for the process in Pune. Ohh I forgot, since yours is the same address, you might get it faster. Still better to have it ready beforehand.
> BR,
> Ankit


Hi Ankit,

Thanks for your guidance I got the PCC in one day from the PSK office in Pune.
I had submitted all the documents to the CO. 

But my query is that "I did the medicals 2 weeks back from Ruby Hall hospital Pune. The hospitals says that the reports are uploaded but I am not able to see the reports on the DIAC site after I login."
Please provide guidance. What happened in your case?

Thanks in advance


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

gwaikar said:


> Hi Ankit,
> 
> Thanks for your guidance I got the PCC in one day from the PSK office in Pune.
> I had submitted all the documents to the CO.
> ...


Congratulations Gwaikar! A Major hurdle in process cleared.
Regarding the medicals, nobody I guess is able to see the reports. I had posted some contact numbers earlier in one of the posts for Ruby Hall Clinic. If the Ruby Hall team tells you, they have been uploaded, it would have been. 
Also, the link disappears in some cases. It disappeared for me , but not for my wife. Few days later, it disappeared for my wife as well.
For few people it didnt disappear at all.


----------



## rajjano (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am from pune planning to move to Brisbane in May end or June first week. Yes regarding PCC it is not mandatory until and unless DIAC ask for. However it is for VISA TYPE 457 (Sponsored by employer)

If any one moving during this time please let me know.


----------



## KVD (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm from Pune and I received the grant today. I have completed whole process and will be glad to help you if you have any questions/doubts. My initial entry date is 28 Nov 13.

IELTS 26 April 2012 (L-7.5, R-7, W-6.5, S-7.5), Job Code - 261314 (Software Tester), ACS +ve - 5 June 12, EOI (190)/SA SS - 19th July, SA SS Grant - 19 Oct 2012, Visa Lodged - 6 Nov 2012, Visa Grant - 9 April 13


----------



## SamW (Jan 22, 2013)

KVD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm from Pune and I received the grant today. I have completed whole process and will be glad to help you if you have any questions/doubts. My initial entry date is 28 Nov 13.
> 
> IELTS 26 April 2012 (L-7.5, R-7, W-6.5, S-7.5), Job Code - 261314 (Software Tester), ACS +ve - 5 June 12, EOI (190)/SA SS - 19th July, SA SS Grant - 19 Oct 2012, Visa Lodged - 6 Nov 2012, Visa Grant - 9 April 13




Hi KVD,

Could you share the consultancy details from where you got your immigration done?

Thanks


----------



## KVD (Nov 15, 2012)

SamW said:


> Hi KVD,
> 
> Could you share the consultancy details from where you got your immigration done?
> 
> Thanks


I worked with Y-axis. Honestly speaking Aus immigration process is quite simple and straight forward. No need for a consultant actually. I realized that while going thru the process. You will get all the help needed from this forum.


----------



## gs9 (Apr 10, 2013)

KVD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm from Pune and I received the grant today. I have completed whole process and will be glad to help you if you have any questions/doubts. My initial entry date is 28 Nov 13.
> 
> IELTS 26 April 2012 (L-7.5, R-7, W-6.5, S-7.5), Job Code - 261314 (Software Tester), ACS +ve - 5 June 12, EOI (190)/SA SS - 19th July, SA SS Grant - 19 Oct 2012, Visa Lodged - 6 Nov 2012, Visa Grant - 9 April 13


Can someone help with understand how do you get sponsorship or nomination from one of AU states? When you say 'sponsorship', do they really 'sponsor' as in 'Financially' with Visa/PR costs?


----------



## gs9 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi All,
Me too from Pune..I am at pre-early stage 
I have been collecting required info for Aussie PR/Jobs etc.

Seems like there was a local meet in Pune sometime in Feb-Mar. How about having another one, say on Saturday, 20th April, may be @ SGS Mall in Camp area. Those interested, please confirm on this thread by 19/4.

Thanks


----------



## Rashally (Jan 22, 2013)

yes sure ..im in for the meet on 20th april @ SGS mall..Confirm the time


----------



## gs9 (Apr 10, 2013)

Rashally said:


> yes sure ..im in for the meet on 20th april @ SGS mall..Confirm the time


Lets shoot tentatively for 5 pm, 20/4. It may be confirmed as we near the day, and basis further responses on this thread.
Thanks.


----------



## Rashally (Jan 22, 2013)

Hii. PM me your contact no.


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

I am planning to leave for Melbourne on 15/16 th June. Anyone planning to move at that time ?
I have not booked the tickets .... will book in few days.

Any details on the meeting @SGH on 20th Apr ? Agenda ?


----------



## gs9 (Apr 10, 2013)

ef34375 said:


> I am planning to leave for Melbourne on 15/16 th June. Anyone planning to move at that time ?
> I have not booked the tickets .... will book in few days.
> 
> Any details on the meeting @SGH on 20th Apr ? Agenda ?


Best of luck with your move.

We will meet up if there is confirmation from at least 3 folks. It is supposed to be open forum where anything and everything related to Aussie migration/settlement etc may be discussed. Feel free to suggest agenda or specific points you have in mind, if any.

Thanks


----------



## Nirmalt (Apr 18, 2013)

Guys: I am new to this site, currently residing in PUNE working as Project manager with a major IT firm, Need help, can anyone post Steps or Process to get PR , I heard there is a huge change in Process to get PR this Year’ 13. Have someone got his/her PR this year request all to pleas post, if needed we can have chat this weekend on the same.


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Nirmalt said:


> Guys: I am new to this site, currently residing in PUNE working as Project manager with a major IT firm, Need help, can anyone post Steps or Process to get PR , I heard there is a huge change in Process to get PR this Year’ 13. Have someone got his/her PR this year request all to pleas post, if needed we can have chat this weekend on the same.


as far as i know there is no major change in process. if you are talking about year 2013 then it will start for process point of view in June. so till June all existing rules are applies which you can get here only. hope this helps.


----------



## Nirmalt (Apr 18, 2013)

adi2013 said:


> as far as i know there is no major change in process. if you are talking about year 2013 then it will start for process point of view in June. so till June all existing rules are applies which you can get here only. hope this helps.


Thanks adi...


----------



## Nirmalt (Apr 18, 2013)

gs9 said:


> Can someone help with understand how do you get sponsorship or nomination from one of AU states? When you say 'sponsorship', do they really 'sponsor' as in 'Financially' with Visa/PR costs?


Hello gs9: All the best, request you to please post your contact details if any will call you. Need to discuss or let me know if can meet sometime this week end,thanks


----------



## Nirmalt (Apr 18, 2013)

gs9 said:


> Hi All,
> Me too from Pune..I am at pre-early stage
> I have been collecting required info for Aussie PR/Jobs etc.
> 
> ...



Hi gs9: Pls consider me as in for this meet on 19/04 @SGS mall. How will we get to know ?


----------



## gs9 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nirmalt said:


> Hello gs9: All the best, request you to please post your contact details if any will call you. Need to discuss or let me know if can meet sometime this week end,thanks


Hi Nirmalt, we can surely meet up.. please drop me your number. I will call you.
Thanks


----------



## Nirmalt (Apr 18, 2013)

Nirmalt said:


> Hello gs9: All the best, request you to please post your contact details if any will call you. Need to discuss or let me know if can meet sometime this week end,thanks


sorry, typo this was not for you gs9, this was for ef34375,thanks


----------



## Nirmalt (Apr 18, 2013)

thanks gs9... here is my mobile number 9673678699


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi nirmalt,
I just bumped across your post while surfing the threads. I m also in pune and moving down under soon.... I have got my grant y'day only. I will be glad of any help... Let me know...
Cheers!


----------



## Nirmalt (Apr 18, 2013)

*Thanks*



Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Hi nirmalt,
> I just bumped across your post while surfing the threads. I m also in pune and moving down under soon.... I have got my grant y'day only. I will be glad of any help... Let me know...
> Cheers!


Mojo: Thanks a ton, so nice of you can you please share your contact details or Mail ID so that I can post my questions or you can reach me @ 9673678699


----------



## gs9 (Apr 10, 2013)

For tomorrow (20/4) evening meeting at SGS Mall, Pune, suggest all those interested please send me a PM with your email id and phone number. I will then collate the details and send out a common email to all those interested, so that we can easily meet up and reach out to the group at the venue for easy identification.

Alternatively, you may even email me at [email protected]

Also make it a point to check this thread for updates if any. Thanks


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

there is meet happening so if you join that then you can get lots of information.
sadly i wont be able to join ... hell pending work !!!! good luck guys for meet and have great time.


----------



## Rashally (Jan 22, 2013)

Im in for the meet ...plz text me if its confirmed ...







gs9 said:


> For tomorrow (20/4) evening meeting at SGS Mall, Pune, suggest all those interested please send me a PM with your email id and phone number. I will then collate the details and send out a common email to all those interested, so that we can easily meet up and reach out to the group at the venue for easy identification.
> 
> Alternatively, you may even email me at [email protected]
> 
> Also make it a point to check this thread for updates if any. Thanks


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Landing in Melbourne on 15-May-2013. Looking for a shared accommodation. Any one traveling around the same time?


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Landing in Melbourne on 15-May-2013. Looking for a shared accommodation. Any one traveling around the same time?


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

I am migrating to Melbourne in Mid June..... Let me know if anyone travelling .... PM me.


----------



## Nirmalt (Apr 18, 2013)

daindivin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry was swapmed by work. I am in the last stage of my VISA and will start looking for jobs after that.I used the services of Y-Axis. They are ok nothing great.



Hi daindivin, have you got the PR? Did you get a Job in Aus.’s, have same profession as your’s, little curious to know details that which Visa type will hold good for s/w Project manager (is it 189/190) if it is then what is the quota limit for Project manager ?


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Landing in Melbourne on 15-May-2013. Looking for a shared accommodation. Any one traveling around the same time?



Hi Ankit,

I have recently moved to Melbourne from Pune. I am currently staying in a shared accommodation, but plan to move to my own rental next month.
If you are moving in solo initially and is looking for temporary shared accommodation for the initial month upto end of June, you can get in touch with me. My family will join me in second week of July .

Cheers
kanmaj10


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi Kanmaj, 
Have PMed you. Pl reply back.
Rgds,
Ankit


kanmaj10 said:


> Hi Ankit,
> 
> I have recently moved to Melbourne from Pune. I am currently staying in a shared accommodation, but plan to move to my own rental next month.
> If you are moving in solo initially and is looking for temporary shared accommodation for the initial month upto end of June, you can get in touch with me. My family will join me in second week of July .
> ...


----------



## nick_kd07 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Ankit,

I am from Pune and planning to give IELTS next month. Good to hear about your success story.
Could you please send me some good IELTS material to study.

Thanks,
nick_kd07


----------



## Nirmalt (Apr 18, 2013)

AnkitPune said:


> Landing in Melbourne on 15-May-2013. Looking for a shared accommodation. Any one traveling around the same time?


All the best Ankit !!!

Hope you reached Aus safe and started hunting job 

Iam in Pune, trying for 189 visa

Needed some info, 

1)Basically I am a Industrial production engineer and have 9 years for exp in IT mostly into QA activities
2)Wanted to understand do I fall in 189 visa category if yes can you please post me steps for the same 
3)Also wanted to understand which part of the processes is tough and must be careful in dealing with 
4)Let me know if you any contacts whom I can contact to get some more details as such
5)If not you can drop me in your contact details(Aus – is also ok will dial in ) or you can drop in your mail id will post some questions to get them clarified

Thx in Advance !!!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

nick_kd07 said:


> Hi Ankit,
> 
> I am from Pune and planning to give IELTS next month. Good to hear about your success story.
> Could you please send me some good IELTS material to study.
> ...


I guess Ankit is busy with wrapping up his final stuff  till the time he replies why don't you just have a look at the thread below.. It has lot of useful information, links regarding IELTS and various experiences of people who have recently appeared for the test.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-band-8-writing.html?highlight=ielts+material

Thought it could be of osme help... All the best!


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi Mojo, thanks for pitching in & sharing the links. 

@Everyone: Any body here would appreciate if people themselves search the forum first & then ask if the information is not available on other threads. Many of the queries have already been answered by senior expats on the forum somewhere. Search & you will be mostly able to find it out.
*I've learnt that the key to staying in Australia is research research research.* Pl ensure you gain mastery into that. Even if no body shared information, if you are adept, you will be able to find the information yourself. Be motivated. Be selfstarters. No offenses meant.

For Nick: I've already interacted with him offline.


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi Nirmalt. Send me a PM & we can discuss it over. I'm still in India & have not yet landed in AUS.



Nirmalt said:


> All the best Ankit !!!
> 
> Hope you reached Aus safe and started hunting job
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

Nirmalt said:


> All the best Ankit !!!
> 
> Hope you reached Aus safe and started hunting job
> 
> ...



Hello Nirmal,

Would like to put my thoughts forth on the queries you have mentioned above... (if I am allowed to do so ). Please see my comments inline

1)Basically I am a Industrial production engineer and have 9 years for exp in IT mostly into QA activities
*Your qualification should not matter(even though is non IT) as far as you have valid evidences of your entire experience in your current occupation such as reference letters, exp. letters, service letters, relieving letters, tax documents. I do not see any problem in your case since you have such huge experience. Try to gather as much documents as you can and simply go for ACS assessment. *

2)Wanted to understand do I fall in 189 visa category if yes can you please post me steps for the same 

*You surely do fall under 189 visa category and truest me you will surely get one 
Though 190 SS visa process is faster it is not recommended to rely on this type of visa since it is highly risky. I find it risky because if you get sponsorship of a state where you can find rare opportunities in IT (like SA) you may land up in a situation where you need to do some casual jobs for survival (which we really do not deserve). This is because 189 visa has some caluse which states that you need to stay and work in the nominated territory at least for 2 years 
On the other hand if you get SS of states like VIC or NSW you are in win win situation because these states hold larger part of IT industry in Australia . However, it's all about taking a chance since these states receive thousands of application each year but they grant the sponsorship only for few of them
People usually apply for both type of visas 189 and 190 in the EOI. I did the same and received rejection form VIC  but fortunately my 189 application was tsill alive and I finally got what I really wanted (freedom of roaming in the entire country ) . It would be great if you could fill up your EOI in the same way...* 

3)Also wanted to understand which part of the processes is tough and must be careful in dealing with 

*Well, it depends on the case where one might get stuck in the process which other may find it really easy. e.g. I have seen many of folks having troubles with getting their PCC where as for me it was just a matter of couple of hrs . 
Here are steps in brief...
1. IELTS
2. ACS
3. EOI
4. Wait for an invite(very annoying phase :rant
5. Lodge your application for the VISA once you receive an invite.
6. Again... wait until a Case officer (CO) gets allocated for your case(many times you don't even know whether a CO has been allocated for your case. You come know about it only when he/she requests for further documents )
7. PCC + medicals (usually people wait until CO asks for PCC and medical tests. However, you can still do it before and send it to CO as soon as he asks for it)
8. Wait for your grant :ranger:*

People get fumbled during any of these steps. All you need to do is to be focused and prompt during the entire visa process and you should be all good! 

I hope this will be of some help! 

Please feel free to call me or write to me in case of any queries. I will be glad if I could be of any help to you. 

All the best!


----------



## Nirmalt (Apr 18, 2013)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Hello Nirmal,
> 
> Would like to put my thoughts forth on the queries you have mentioned above... (if I am allowed to do so ). Please see my comments inline
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton Mr. Mojo Risin, it was indeed super information this is exactly what i was looking @


----------



## Nirmalt (Apr 18, 2013)

*Another question ?*



Nirmalt said:


> Thanks a ton Mr. Mojo Risin, it was indeed super information this is exactly what i was looking @


Dear all,
My question is for ACS (189 Visa category) :
Can anyone help me? Its not possible for me to Get previous companies reference letters now its long time since I left those companies moreover I am not sure if I could get hold of any HR now , however, I have all the reliving letters and offer letters but (without roles and responsibilities mentioned) .
When I was going through the PDF I saw something about “statutory declarations” I am unable to understand what it means. Will this particular document suffice the need if yes can anyone please elaborate me the steps 
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

Nirmalt said:


> Dear all,
> My question is for ACS (189 Visa category) :
> Can anyone help me? Its not possible for me to Get previous companies reference letters now its long time since I left those companies moreover I am not sure if I could get hold of any HR now , however, I have all the reliving letters and offer letters but (without roles and responsibilities mentioned) .
> When I was going through the PDF I saw something about “statutory declarations” I am unable to understand what it means. Will this particular document suffice the need if yes can anyone please elaborate me the steps
> Thanks in advance!!!


Hi Nirmal,

I understand that it is hard to go back to all your previous employers and ask for the documents (doubt if they'd even entertain us ). However, ACS still expects all of these documents to validate your experience. In your case since you have relieving letters and offer letters of your previous employers you may want to opt other ways to make your application stronger. It is obvious that when a person holds huge experience he may not be able to collect all of his documents from each and every employer he has worked for. Although, ACS still expects some kind of evidence which will justify that you were working under the same occupation. In such cases what you can do is you can go back to ex-colleagues(and not to HRD) to whom you used to report in the past and make a statutory declaration of your roles and responsibilities you carried out during your tenureand get it undersigned by them. I know that anybody who leaves a job is not always supposed to be in good books of his superior  but I am afraid you will still need to go back to them and urge to do a favor . I am sure you must be still in touch with your ex colleagues and they will not be reluctant to help you for a cause.
Please give me some time and I will give you the links having the declaration format or your will definitely find many of threads on this forum which have bunch of information about "Statutory Declaration"...

By the way, was waiting for your msg y'day... I thought not to disturb you if you are busy in something so I did not ping you again.. let me know if you need to discuss regarding this one on one .
All the best!


----------



## Nirmalt (Apr 18, 2013)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Hi Nirmal,
> 
> I understand that it is hard to go back to all your previous employers and ask for the documents (doubt if they'd even entertain us ). However, ACS still expects all of these documents to validate your experience. In your case since you have relieving letters and offer letters of your previous employers you may want to opt other ways to make your application stronger. It is obvious that when a person holds huge experience he may not be able to collect all of his documents from each and every employer he has worked for. Although, ACS still expects some kind of evidence which will justify that you were working under the same occupation. In such cases what you can do is you can go back to ex-colleagues(and not to HRD) to whom you used to report in the past and make a statutory declaration of your roles and responsibilities you carried out during your tenureand get it undersigned by them. I know that anybody who leaves a job is not always supposed to be in good books of his superior  but I am afraid you will still need to go back to them and urge to do a favor . I am sure you must be still in touch with your ex colleagues and they will not be reluctant to help you for a cause.
> Please give me some time and I will give you the links having the declaration format or your will definitely find many of threads on this forum which have bunch of information about "Statutory Declaration"...
> ...


Again thanks a ton!!! For the info MR Mojo Sir, I thought not to disturb you, will disturb you on Saturdays only week days you will be in midst of tasks. A Template for “Statutory Declaration” or to get declaration format will do world of good. will txt you just before disturbing


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

Nirmalt said:


> Dear all,
> My question is for ACS (189 Visa category) :
> Can anyone help me? Its not possible for me to Get previous companies reference letters now its long time since I left those companies moreover I am not sure if I could get hold of any HR now , however, I have all the reliving letters and offer letters but (without roles and responsibilities mentioned) .
> When I was going through the PDF I saw something about “statutory declarations” I am unable to understand what it means. Will this particular document suffice the need if yes can anyone please elaborate me the steps
> Thanks in advance!!!





Nirmalt said:


> Again thanks a ton!!! For the info MR Mojo Sir, I thought not to disturb you, will disturb you on Saturdays only week days you will be in midst of tasks. A Template for “Statutory Declaration” or to get declaration format will do world of good. will txt you just before disturbing


You are always :welcome: sir. Weekends sounds perfect! However, I know that you are the busy man than me
Meanwhile I will search for a template for you.. let's see what do I find
Cheers!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

AnkitPune said:


> Hi Mojo, thanks for pitching in & sharing the links.
> 
> @Everyone: Any body here would appreciate if people themselves search the forum first & then ask if the information is not available on other threads. Many of the queries have already been answered by senior expats on the forum somewhere. Search & you will be mostly able to find it out.
> *I've learnt that the key to staying in Australia is research research research.* Pl ensure you gain mastery into that. Even if no body shared information, if you are adept, you will be able to find the information yourself. Be motivated. Be selfstarters. No offenses meant.
> ...


No problem! always there to be of some help 

BTW, I agree with your suggestion and that one has to be self started and a researcher since the time you lodge your VISA application to you get settled in Australia. I am sure most of us on this forum are trying to do their best and will see their dawn of success soon


----------



## gs9 (Apr 10, 2013)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> You are always :welcome: sir. Weekends sounds perfect! However, I know that you are the busy man than me
> Meanwhile I will search for a template for you.. let's see what do I find
> Cheers!


I guess there are many more (incl. myself) who are on same boat as NirmalT in terms of having difficulty getting the experience certificate/reference. That leaves this affidavit as only recourse, and I am also looking forward to this template.

I have been following your recent updates, and been in touch with Nirmal.

Thanks much in advance.


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

Guys ... I will be moving to Melbourne on 20th June from Pune.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

ef34375 said:


> Guys ... I will be moving to Melbourne on 20th June from Pune.


That's awesome bud! Can you please share your occupation ? 
all the best! :clap2:


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

gs9 said:


> I guess there are many more (incl. myself) who are on same boat as NirmalT in terms of having difficulty getting the experience certificate/reference. That leaves this affidavit as only recourse, and I am also looking forward to this template.
> 
> I have been following your recent updates, and been in touch with Nirmal.
> 
> Thanks much in advance.


Hey GS9/Nirmal,

Please excuse the delay in replying to this post. Was bit occupied over the last weekend. 
Here are few links that I've found which might help you in making your stat declaration.

Statutory declarations | Attorney-General's Department - Here, you will find the rules set by department of commonwealth for statutory declaration.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/24893-statutory-declaration-req.html. This thread might give you an idea about the experiences of few expats regarding the Stat declaration.

As far as I know, you need to make two separate declarations to prove your employment for a certain period; One by yourself and other is for your senior colleague or may be just a colleague.

I am attaching two templates herewith for your reference(one for self declaration and other is for your senior or colleague) You may want to make the required changes to these templates suitable for you. Please note that this template is stolen from this forum. You may find many of such templates here but I found this one simple and suitable for me. I had used the same templates to make my stat declaration for ACS and did not have any problem with the same.

You will need to get both of these declaration notarized along with Rs. 500/- stamp paper

Please let me know if you have further queries...

All the best!


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> That's awesome bud! Can you please share your occupation ?
> all the best! :clap2:


I am in IT.... DBA.

Many things to do before I leave :O ...... imp one is accomodation.

I have heard that you can live on the outskirts of Melbourne instead of main city and save money.

By Outskirts I mean ---- 60 to 90 mins to travel by train to main Mel city.

Because you don't get interview calls everyday.


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

ef34375 said:


> I am in IT.... DBA.
> 
> Many things to do before I leave :O ...... imp one is accomodation.
> 
> ...


True. you can save some by staying outskirts or try to find out P.G type accomodation. its very common there to share apartement or just single room. keep us posted about your progress there and accomodation exp and other exp as well. 

All the best for Job Hunt !!!!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

ef34375 said:


> I am in IT.... DBA.
> 
> Many things to do before I leave :O ...... imp one is accomodation.
> 
> ...


yeah... there is always an endless list you need to manage till the time you board on a plane.  all the best to you with that 
I completely agree with you on your opinion regarding the accommodation. Outskirts is the best option for a migrant in his initial days of struggle. One can always enjoy the pleasure of leaving urban lifestyle after securing some bucks for himself and family.

I have also come to know that these outskirts (nearby the city) are not that bad. 
I am still a bachelor and I very well know what could be the meaning of "BAD" accommodation. 

By the way, what you think about the job market there in the month of June and afterwards? I am also a techie (Software Engineer) I am planning to be there soon but knowing some hard facts I am not able to make up my mind on the decision.

In real need of some motivation ray2:

All the best to you mate! Please keep posting your experiences... :thumb:


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

But I am not sure whats these *outskirts *would be ! 

Can someone list few good options for Melbourne outskirts ?

Today I booked *ticket*: 
Mum-Mel, 20th June , Malaysian airlines, 15 hrs travel time, Rs 31270, 40 KG.
From Malaysian airlines office, Pune.

Today I really felt that NOW I have a Deadline .... 20 June.... to finish all things.
It took me some time to come to fact that I have actually booked the ticket to AUS with nothing in hand ..


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

ef34375 said:


> But I am not sure whats these *outskirts *would be !
> 
> Can someone list few good options for Melbourne outskirts ?
> 
> ...


Its same everyone i guess !!!! anyway good luck for your Job hunt. Keep us posted about your progress.

Guys.. i have 1 question - 
I have one P4 laptop..very old but working perfectly for my wife net surfing. its bit heavy may be 5-6kg+
since we have to go there with cost saving mindset, should i carry that same old bulky laptop there or buy 1 secondhand there ? 
anyone here planning to go there without laptop? and buy in transit or there - low cost offcourse... any site ??


----------



## ian.thomas (Feb 8, 2013)

adi2013 said:


> Its same everyone i guess !!!! anyway good luck for your Job hunt. Keep us posted about your progress.
> 
> Guys.. i have 1 question -
> I have one P4 laptop..very old but working perfectly for my wife net surfing. its bit heavy may be 5-6kg+
> ...


Hi Mate,

Its upto you how comfortable you are carrying your PC with you..

If you are carrying your own then no need to carry another hefty one. You can buy a tablet once you are here. Depends upon the purpose as well..

how much you are ready to shell out is also important.. Sometime you do get good deals here..


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

My transit is through Kuala Lumpur.

Will I get laptop cheaper there? I have transit of 2.5 hrs there.


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

ian.thomas said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Its upto you how comfortable you are carrying your PC with you..
> 
> ...


well i had solid heavy and strong server machine which i sold off just a week back. once i am there, i will build one strong system with 2 Proc and 128GB ram but that after getting job. my requirement would be just read mails for i-view, read my study material every day so i stay up-to date. if you are already there in sydney then let us know if there is good second hand market? if you know any? is there any forum where Techie people do trade their gizmos for upgrade stuff. or any market where you get some deals for second hand IT market ?


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

@adi2013: Sounds an exciting idea for the system. I hope u shifted to mel 
Btw, for the laptop, i guess a laptop bag is allowed over n above the cabin baggage allowance of 7kg, rt?


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> @adi2013: Sounds an exciting idea for the system. I hope u shifted to mel
> Btw, for the laptop, i guess a laptop bag is allowed over n above the cabin baggage allowance of 7kg, rt?


That's right Ankit. A laptop & camera bag can be carried additionally to cabin luggage of 7kg.

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## ian.thomas (Feb 8, 2013)

adi2013 said:


> well i had solid heavy and strong server machine which i sold off just a week back. once i am there, i will build one strong system with 2 Proc and 128GB ram but that after getting job. my requirement would be just read mails for i-view, read my study material every day so i stay up-to date. if you are already there in sydney then let us know if there is good second hand market? if you know any? is there any forum where Techie people do trade their gizmos for upgrade stuff. or any market where you get some deals for second hand IT market ?


gumtree.com.au is the site to lookout for everything you need


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

ausmover said:


> That's right Ankit. A laptop & camera bag can be carried additionally to cabin luggage of 7kg.
> 
> Regards
> Ausmover


laptop is part of your cabin luggage. if i carry that old and heavy laptop i guess i will have to carry only that laptop only


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Guys buying timebeing laptop, as cheap as possible to start with - can i get better deal in Malyasia or sydney is better? i mean how is the sydney market? any exp with laptops or computer parts being expensive there or good deals ?? max budget would be 300 AUD for starter laptop.


----------



## ian.thomas (Feb 8, 2013)

adi2013 said:


> Guys buying timebeing laptop, as cheap as possible to start with - can i get better deal in Malyasia or sydney is better? i mean how is the sydney market? any exp with laptops or computer parts being expensive there or good deals ?? max budget would be 300 AUD for starter laptop.


This one from ACER was for $340 last week
Features:
-Intel Core i3 Processor
-4GB memory
-500GB hard drive
-5-in-1 card reader
-multi-gesture touchpad
-Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

You will be surprised but I never had a laptop of my own... All credit goes to my employers who never gave me a chance to by one for myself  

But now it's the time i bought one lappy of my own since I will soon have to return my machine in IT custody of me current employer(I've resigned)... it was a geek gadget with some high configuration. However, I do not think I should invest in such a highly configured and costly systems right now( need to turn on cost cutting mode) when the usage will be just to surf through sites and clicking on either "Send" or "Apply" buttons 

So I'm planning to get a cheap but smart machine for me. I did some R&D and I found Sony VAIO and DELL to be the best amongst the others. 
DELL inspiron comes in some good configuration like Intel core I-3 2nd or 3rd gen, 500 GB HDD, 14'' screen and 1MP HD webcam(a must for me), 2 GB RAM etc .and VAIOs are available in same configs as well. All this comes in relatively light weight (around 1,5 to 2 Kg) so it shouldn't be a problem for cabin baggage. 
Cost for this ranges between 31K to 34K (INR) depending upon the configuration you choose. 

I am confused between these two models at the moment but I will surely buy one today itself..

Dunno if you'll find this post relevant to the topic.. just wanted to share my current activities 

Cheers!


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> You will be surprised but I never had a laptop of my own... All credit goes to my employers who never gave me a chance to by one for myself
> 
> But now it's the time i bought one lappy of my own since I will soon have to return my machine in IT custody of me current employer(I've resigned)... it was a geek gadget with some high configuration. However, I do not think I should invest in such a highly configured and costly systems right now( need to turn on cost cutting mode) when the usage will be just to surf through sites and clicking on either "Send" or "Apply" buttons
> 
> ...


VAIO is definetly not cheap nor Dell. if you want cost savings and just Apply mode then Toshiba is cheap. i purchased one Toshiba laptop with Dual Core + 4GB RAM + 320GB HDD for 18k in Pune and gifted to my uncle. its running perfectly fine. dont spend 34k.... too much for just "Apply" mode system. and anyway if you are going to stay there better get something local there for warranty and its definetly not expensive than India. just check the config above my post for 300 AUD range which comes to 18k.... Save dear.... you are going to need it in first few months. once you land on proper job then simply give this "Apply" mode laptop to wife or anyone and buy the Ultimate machine money can buy


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Australia Immigration*



Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> You will be surprised but I never had a laptop of my own... All credit goes to my employers who never gave me a chance to by one for myself
> 
> But now it's the time i bought one lappy of my own since I will soon have to return my machine in IT custody of me current employer(I've resigned)... it was a geek gadget with some high configuration. However, I do not think I should invest in such a highly configured and costly systems right now( need to turn on cost cutting mode) when the usage will be just to surf through sites and clicking on either "Send" or "Apply" buttons
> 
> ...


Hello Friends,

I am new to this Forum and really going through the expat forum for the last few days and find it very much helpful and the kind of spirit i have seen in people helping each other. Very nice. 

I also want to apply for Australina PR and would like to know few things, so that i can prepare myself in advance.


1) Have u used the service of MARA agent, if yes, then how much time they take for the complete process??

2) For IELTS, studying from the book/dVD provided by IELTS at the time of registration is enough for preparation.

3) How are the job prospects in Australia, like i am a SAP BASIS Consultant and working in Pune.

4) Do we need to show funds in State Sponsorship. If yes, then in which form: liquid or fixed or both. And how much? And if you don't have that much fund then??

5) Is it necessary to have Credit Card to pay DIAC fees. I have debit card but don't have credit card.



Sanjay


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

ausmover said:


> That's right Ankit. A laptop & camera bag can be carried additionally to cabin luggage of 7kg.
> 
> Regards
> Ausmover


well i dont know if it depents on country or airlines. i have been asked to put laptop bag as well as part of cabin luggage 3 times out of 10 International travels. so better be ready for that.


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

ian.thomas said:


> This one from ACER was for $340 last week
> Features:
> -Intel Core i3 Processor
> -4GB memory
> ...


Thank you for the quick help. could you please provide any Forum only for Tech people and where people do trade or buy/sale their computer parts ?
for example - VR-Zone.com


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

adi2013 said:


> VAIO is definetly not cheap nor Dell. if you want cost savings and just Apply mode then Toshiba is cheap. i purchased one Toshiba laptop with Dual Core + 4GB RAM + 320GB HDD for 18k in Pune and gifted to my uncle. its running perfectly fine. dont spend 34k.... too much for just "Apply" mode system. and anyway if you are going to stay there better get something local there for warranty and its definetly not expensive than India. just check the config above my post for 300 AUD range which comes to 18k.... Save dear.... you are going to need it in first few months. once you land on proper job then simply give this "Apply" mode laptop to wife or anyone and buy the Ultimate machine money can buy


I completely agree with your opinion. VAIOS or DELL will not be cheap as compared to some low rated brands like Acer, Toshiba etc. However, as compared to my current machine which has incredible configuration (i7, 500 GB, 8 GB Ram and much more) I find VAIOS (e-series) or DELL inspiron to be cheap . I agree that it's not the right time to invest money in electronic gadgets but believe me mate I will surely use it more that just hitting the "Apply" button...  I cannot wait for me to but it in OZ or order it online since I do not have my office machine with me anymore..  I will have to buy it here. However, I take your advise and will hold myself from spending my money on something which is not required at the moment... thanks


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

sanjay776 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am new to this Forum and really going through the expat forum for the last few days and find it very much helpful and the kind of spirit i have seen in people helping each other. Very nice.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard Sanjay :welcome: Great to hear that you are willing to start your Visa process.  

Please refer to my comments inline. trying resolve your queries...
1) Have u used the service of MARA agent, if yes, then how much time they take for the complete process??
*If you'd ask my opinion about hiring an agent then I'll suggest you not to go for it. Expat forum is the best agent than any other.  However, just to answer your questions- I did not hire any agent for me... I went through the process by myself (of course not without the help of Expat Forum). I do not believe that it really matters whether you've hired a MARA agent or not as far as time frame is concerned. It totally depends on your case. I have seem people getting their Visa within 5 or 6 months and also there are people for whom it took more than a years span. *


2) For IELTS, studying from the book/dVD provided by IELTS at the time of registration is enough for preparation.
*According to me, it's never enough when it comes to IELTS preparation  but yes you need to refer to books and may be DVDs as well and moreover learn techniques from others who have scored some good score. Lastly, PRACTICE! PRACTICE! PRACTICE!  search this forum for IELTS and you'll get lots of useful info.*

3) How are the job prospects in Australia, like i am a SAP BASIS Consultant and working in Pune.
*Well, that's the question I believe no one could answer perfectly. As you might know the job market in OZ is constantly varying. It depends on your skill set to predict the chances for your employment. As you are a SAP consultant I think you have decent chances of grabbing your first job there since I have seen many of such requirements on different OZ job portals. However, your luck will be ex-factor. So believe in you, study the market and just go for it.*

4) Do we need to show funds in State Sponsorship. If yes, then in which form: liquid or fixed or both. And how much? And if you don't have that much fund then??
*Yes. You will be asked to declare your funds while filling up your visa application. However, you may not mandatorily be asked to show them in the form of evidences. At least I ahev not heard of anyone doing such things. You can surf through the skill select site and find out an appropriate amount for yourself for you declaration. DIAC has mentioned required funds for all types of visas on the site. Your application might get rejected fi you do not fulfill the requirement. 
*

5) Is it necessary to have Credit Card to pay DIAC fees. I have debit card but don't have credit card.

*Yes it is. There is no other option made available by DIAC apart from credit cards to amke payments (dunno why ). So if you do not have that much credit limit, get it raised. You can do this by calling up at your bank and placing a request to raise the limit (I did the same) and you should be all good! *

Hope I could answer most of your queries. Please keep referring to other posts as well you will surely find whatever you need. 

All the best! :thumb:


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Australia Immigration*



Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Welcome aboard Sanjay :welcome: Great to hear that you are willing to start your Visa process.
> 
> Please refer to my comments inline. trying resolve your queries...
> 1) Have u used the service of MARA agent, if yes, then how much time they take for the complete process??
> ...


Hello Mr. Mojo Risin,

Thanks for your valuable comments. It will be really going to help me. 

One more thing would like to ask from you about the PCC. I am staying in Pune for the last 18 months and my passport is issued from Delhi. So it will be a problem for me or how can i go for that easily. Definately money  works but who will the right person to approach? 

When r u planning to leave for Australia?? If u don't mind, we can share the nos. for more questions and doubts to clear.

Sanjay


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello Mr. Mojo, r u there??


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

sanjay776 said:


> Hello Mr. Mojo Risin,
> 
> Thanks for your valuable comments. It will be really going to help me.
> 
> ...


Hi there! Sorry was stuck in something... 
Regarding PCC- If your passport is issued from Delhi I would suggest you to apply for PCC from Delhi itself. You can surely apply for the same from Pune as well but the process might become lengthier for you cause you will again have to go through police checks(since your current and passport address would be different) and it takes months to complete the process. If you apply for it from Delhi you may skip the police checks and get your PCC on the same day. You will find many passport agents around who can do this for you but you can surely do it by yourself. It's really not that difficult. 
All this is valid if your hometown is Delhi and you have spent ample amount of time anywhere else in the country.
However, it would be too early to think about PCC and medicals. It comes at the end of the entire process. It's the time you are done at least with ACS assessment, IELTS. Remember mate, rules are gonna change in July so try and make it faster. Please make sure that you file your EOI before July.

I am planning to fly in the first or second week of July. I am serving my notice period as of now will book my tickets as soon as my last working day is confirmed.:boxing:
I shall PM you my no. Feel free to ping me anytime...

All the best!


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi This Is Rahul from Mumbai .. Just collecting docs for VETASSESS


----------



## Shipra Rathore (May 2, 2013)

ef34375 said:


> Guys ... I will be moving to Melbourne on 20th June from Pune.


We are also from Pune...which job you will be looking for or you already have the one...


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

seems lot of people from Pune to melbourne....hope i can find few for sydney in July


----------



## Shipra Rathore (May 2, 2013)

ef34375 said:


> But I am not sure whats these *outskirts *would be !
> 
> Can someone list few good options for Melbourne outskirts ?
> 
> ...


Hi..Could you tell me do it is required to have visa for the transit for that 1 stop....


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Shipra Rathore said:


> Hi..Could you tell me do it is required to have visa for the transit for that 1 stop....


You require a transit visa only if you want to go out of the airport. There would be a area on the airport where u need to stay to board the next flight . You have to go through security check again but not with the whole check in process .. in India itself they will give you two boarding passes.


----------



## isubu1981 (Sep 24, 2012)

adi2013 said:


> seems lot of people from Pune to melbourne....hope i can find few for sydney in July


Yup.. I am moving to Sydney (end July). 
Have booked my tickets via Malaysian Airlines online.. 
Need to go and get my luggage allowance raised to 40 Kg now.. (any ideas on this?)


----------



## Shipra Rathore (May 2, 2013)

Surfer127 said:


> You require a transit visa only if you want to go out of the airport. There would be a area on the airport where u need to stay to board the next flight . You have to go through security check again but not with the whole check in process .. in India itself they will give you two boarding passes.


Oh...Got it thanks....So if you stay in some area no Transit Visa is required...Thanks...


----------



## ian.thomas (Feb 8, 2013)

isubu1981 said:


> Yup.. I am moving to Sydney (end July).
> Have booked my tickets via Malaysian Airlines online..
> Need to go and get my luggage allowance raised to 40 Kg now.. (any ideas on this?)


I think one way fare does have 40 Kgs.. check it with the local agent.


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

isubu1981 said:


> Yup.. I am moving to Sydney (end July).
> Have booked my tickets via Malaysian Airlines online..
> Need to go and get my luggage allowance raised to 40 Kg now.. (any ideas on this?)


while booking only there is option to buy additional 10kg for 545 rs.
i guess few members mentioned here as if you have PR and its your first flight then they allow you to take 40kg. not sure though what is the process for that.


----------



## ian.thomas (Feb 8, 2013)

adi2013 said:


> while booking only there is option to buy additional 10kg for 545 rs.
> i guess few members mentioned here as if you have PR and its your first flight then they allow you to take 40kg. not sure though what is the process for that.


At the time of booking they do ask you your visa type and whether its a one way or return.

One way has more allowance and I am pretty sure its 40+7 for Maalaysian

All the best


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

ian.thomas said:


> At the time of booking they do ask you your visa type and whether its a one way or return.
> 
> One way has more allowance and I am pretty sure its 40+7 for Maalaysian
> 
> All the best


Thanks thomas... will anyway book one way so looking towards 47kg


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

ef34375 said:


> But I am not sure whats these *outskirts *would be !
> 
> Can someone list few good options for Melbourne outskirts ?
> 
> ...


Hi there! It has been a while I replied to this post. As you might be knowing I am serving my notice period and willing to fly as soon as I am relieved from my duties. I had requested my HR to cut off my notice period by a month or so(can't wait more to experience the magic of OZ soil ) however, TBH, I was not hoping that she would accept this request easily but guess what... I received an email from my HR this morning in which it was mentioned that my request is accepted and I will be relieved on or before 31st May... yaaayy... . Now, there is total change in my plans. Previously, I was planning to move in July but now I can surely make it early in June. I have not booked my tickets yet. Will do it in couple of days. I will be glad if you would like to have my company in your flight  Will try to book my tickets on 20 June itself.

Have you arranged your accommodation in Melbourne or nearby the city? I believe you were looking out for some outskirts. It will of great help if you could share some info regarding the same or if you know about any sharing accommodation availability there.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## arshedbobbyc (May 1, 2013)

if anyone is going to perth or WA please do let me know u r experience there...i will be joining soon


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

I think the idea of meeting in person was great. How did it go last time? Anybody interested in meeting again for discussing immigration?


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

I am in for this meeting in PUNE ..I can travel from mumbai for this meeting


----------



## nick_kd07 (Apr 24, 2013)

Count me as well. I am in Pune only.


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Hi there! It has been a while I replied to this post. As you might be knowing I am serving my notice period and willing to fly as soon as I am relieved from my duties. I had requested my HR to cut off my notice period by a month or so(can't wait more to experience the magic of OZ soil ) however, TBH, I was not hoping that she would accept this request easily but guess what... I received an email from my HR this morning in which it was mentioned that my request is accepted and I will be relieved on or before 31st May... yaaayy... . Now, there is total change in my plans. Previously, I was planning to move in July but now I can surely make it early in June. I have not booked my tickets yet. Will do it in couple of days. I will be glad if you would like to have my company in your flight  Will try to book my tickets on 20 June itself.
> 
> Have you arranged your accommodation in Melbourne or nearby the city? I believe you were looking out for some outskirts. It will of great help if you could share some info regarding the same or if you know about any sharing accommodation availability there.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Friends,

I have booked ticket to Melbourne for 20th of June.
My cousin is studying in Melbourne. If I get some roommates I can ask him to look for accomodation in Melbourne.

As he is a Student he know which places to look for low rent to keep expenses to minimum

PM me for more details.


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I would welcome any bachelors who might want to move in to my apartment in Melbourne for a shorter stay of 1.5 to 2 months. I have a 2 BHK in a nice South suburb called Ormond (not far from city and walking distance to train station).
One of our Expat-forum members is staying with me currently and will move out by 28th May as his family joins him.
PM me if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

ef34375 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have booked ticket to Melbourne for 20th of June.
> My cousin is studying in Melbourne. If I get some roommates I can ask him to look for accomodation in Melbourne.
> ...


Hey buddy..
that sounds great! I am moving on 19th and will be landing in MEL on 20th June. I am planning to stay with one my friend there who is staying in a 2 bhk apartment nearby the city. He has his family with him so I will soon have to be looking for options to find me a shelter .. I will surely be in touch with you..
thanks


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

kanmaj10 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would welcome any bachelors who might want to move in to my apartment in Melbourne for a shorter stay of 1.5 to 2 months. I have a 2 BHK in a nice South suburb called Ormond (not far from city and walking distance to train station).
> One of our Expat-forum members is staying with me currently and will move out by 28th May as his family joins him.
> PM me if anyone is interested.


hey Kanmaj10, it's a great news. I am landing in Mel on 20th June. will this accommodation be available until then?


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> hey Kanmaj10, it's a great news. I am landing in Mel on 20th June. will this accommodation be available until then?


I am also leaving for Melbourne on 20th June.


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

Surfer127 said:


> I am in for this meeting in PUNE ..I can travel from mumbai for this meeting





nick_kd07 said:


> Count me as well. I am in Pune only.


Only three of us!!!

Let's see if few more are interested. It'll make sense if there are more participants... OR we three can still meet.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

ef34375 said:


> I am also leaving for Melbourne on 20th June.


Hey buddy, are you from pune ?


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Hey buddy, are you from pune ?


Yes I am from Pune..


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

when is the meeting ??? i am from Pune as well. lets see if i can catch any fish in July 1st week for Sydney


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> hey Kanmaj10, it's a great news. I am landing in Mel on 20th June. will this accommodation be available until then?


Don't know for sure. PM me your details . Will let u know in next couple of weeks


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

chptp said:


> Only three of us!!!
> 
> Let's see if few more are interested. It'll make sense if there are more participants... OR we three can still meet.


Just count me ion as well !!!!
Mojo Risin and myself were already looking for partners to crash in together.
I'll be flying on 15th June and reaching on 16th.
If the apartment is available then i guess lets meet up and finalize it.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would welcome any bachelors who might want to move in to my apartment in Melbourne for a shorter stay of 1.5 to 2 months. I have a 2 BHK in a nice South suburb called Ormond (not far from city and walking distance to train station).
> One of our Expat-forum members is staying with me currently and will move out by 28th May as his family joins him.
> PM me if anyone is interested.


Is this still available mate ??
I'll be arriving in Mleb on 16th of June.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

subhadipbose said:


> Just count me ion as well !!!!
> Mojo Risin and myself were already looking for partners to crash in together.
> I'll be flying on 15th June and reaching on 16th.
> If the apartment is available then i guess lets meet up and finalize it.


Yup. It will do world of good if this thing works out...
waiting for your reply kanmaj10.. My date of arrival is 20th June
Cheers!


----------



## sllls (Dec 10, 2012)

*Planning to Relocate in August*

Hello friends,

I received PR few months ago and now planning to relocate probably by August. Is there any one else who will be moving soon... I would like to meet other members relocating and discuss about updates/ current scenario.... please inform me if there is any meet up in Pune in next few weeks...
Thanks.

Cheers!!
:tea:


----------



## sllls (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello friends,

I received PR few months ago and now planning to relocate probably by August. Is there any one else who will be moving soon... I would like to be in contact with other members relocating and discuss about updates/ current scenario.... any one moving please contact me to discuss and share info...
Thanks.

Cheers!!
:tea:


----------



## dha_sha (Jun 19, 2013)

I got my visa granted. Is it necessary to get the passport stamped. If yes , do you know the process. I am also from Pune.
Appreciate your help.


----------



## zkhan (Apr 1, 2013)

dha_sha said:


> I got my visa granted. Is it necessary to get the passport stamped. If yes , do you know the process. I am also from Pune.
> Appreciate your help.


It is not required to have visa stamped in your passport. But if you are still interested please check this link for more details. 
http://www.immi.gov.au/visas/about-your-visa.htm


----------



## Revenant (Feb 26, 2012)

dha_sha said:


> I got my visa granted. Is it necessary to get the passport stamped. If yes , do you know the process. I am also from Pune.
> Appreciate your help.


It's in your best interest to get visa label stamped. It will reduce a lot of hassle mate. Send it across to VFS and they'll return your passport within a week!

I'm from Pune too, now in Perth. 

Regards

Rev

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

sllls said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I received PR few months ago and now planning to relocate probably by August. Is there any one else who will be moving soon... I would like to meet other members relocating and discuss about updates/ current scenario.... please inform me if there is any meet up in Pune in next few weeks...
> Thanks.
> ...


I receive my visa grant couple of days back and now I am planning my next steps.
It will be nice to get in touch with those who have their grant and are now planning their next move in near future. May we we can meet at some common place and talk about it. Please PM me if anyone is interested in catching up.


----------



## dha_sha (Jun 19, 2013)

My concern is if I do not get a direct flight from India, and I have to take a flight which goes say via Singapore or Malaysia, in this situation just carrying the visa grant letter is sufficient.

Also while leaving from India in airport just carrying the visa grant letter is sufficient.

Appreciate your response.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

dha_sha said:


> My concern is if I do not get a direct flight from India, and I have to take a flight which goes say via Singapore or Malaysia, in this situation just carrying the visa grant letter is sufficient.
> 
> Also while leaving from India in airport just carrying the visa grant letter is sufficient.
> 
> Appreciate your response.


Hey dha_sha,

People generally go with the airlines which have connecting flights(Singapore or Malaysia). It's a long journey so direct flight could be a stressful journey. However, it all depends on you . I flew in Malaysian airlines. I did not require any visa to be shown during transit or at Melbourne. I just showed it once at Mumbai airport during immigration check. I had only a print out of my visa grant letter and it was good enough.

I hope this will be of some help...

all the best!


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

dha_sha said:


> My concern is if I do not get a direct flight from India, and I have to take a flight which goes say via Singapore or Malaysia, in this situation just carrying the visa grant letter is sufficient.
> 
> Also while leaving from India in airport just carrying the visa grant letter is sufficient.
> 
> Appreciate your response.


It's absolutely fine in India not sure about other countries though.


----------



## SKRAM8588 (Mar 16, 2013)

chptp said:


> Only three of us!!!
> 
> Let's see if few more are interested. It'll make sense if there are more participants... OR we three can still meet.


Hi, I am landing into Melbourne on the 5th July. Please let me know if you guys are still looking for people to share accommodation. Please PM your number, I can call you and discuss.


----------



## falss (May 29, 2012)

My hubby is also planning to move to Melbourne in August
If you are also moving to Melbourne then PM me your contact no





sllls said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I received PR few months ago and now planning to relocate probably by August. Is there any one else who will be moving soon... I would like to be in contact with other members relocating and discuss about updates/ current scenario.... any one moving please contact me to discuss and share info...
> Thanks.
> ...


----------



## falss (May 29, 2012)

Hi,

We can meet up in Pune , can you PM me your number?I am planning to move in August 1st week to Melbourne.


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey guys I am also in for a meet up, I can travel to pune.. I am based in mumbai


----------



## sllls (Dec 10, 2012)

I am moving to sydney 23July (Date revised)...




falss said:


> My hubby is also planning to move to Melbourne in August
> If you are also moving to Melbourne then PM me your contact no


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

Me and couple of others are planning to meet on 13th at JM road. Those interested can PM me.


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

Me and couple of others are planning to meet on 13th at JM road. Those interested can PM me.


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi All,
Anyone moving to Mel in August ? I am planning to bring my family here so it will be great if I get some company. Please PM me your plans...

Regards,
Avadhut.


----------



## gwaikar (Nov 18, 2012)

chptp said:


> Me and couple of others are planning to meet on 13th at JM road. Those interested can PM me.


Hi,

Did this meeting happened.
Are you planning such meeting in future. If so please let me know.


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, let know when you would like to meet.


----------



## gwaikar (Nov 18, 2012)

chptp said:


> Yes, let know when you would like to meet.


Is it possible on 21-Jul-2013(Sunday)
Or else pls PM me ur cell no I will call you and can discuss about the date.
Thanks


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

Where and what time? 
Do you know anyone else who is interested? It will be great to have more to join this group


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

*Thank you all !!!*

Allright Friends !!
so the much awaited news is here....i had a final round of interview scheduled yesterday with one company and somehow they found me employable. So Yes I cracked it and will be joining on coming Monday. Thank you all for all the wishes and the support you all have been providing over the past few months.
It hasn't been an easy hunting for me at all. After 1.5 months, I will be honest here saying that the confidence level was dipping each day. I had started to apply for McDonalds and Coles but even they had rejected saying i do not have prior retail experience so that was even more questioning my survival here in Melbourne. So if I should then probably I would suggest that please try and keep your spirits high and don't let any single interaction with any specific consultant or employer demotivate you. Because trust me motivation is something that you should pack in plenty before flying. And folks who all have been trying their level best please hang in there and I'm sure you will bag one pretty soon.

Please feel free to drop me a note and i'll be glad to help you with whatever I can.
Wish you all luck and prosperity.

Cheers !!
Subhadip


----------



## falss (May 29, 2012)

CONGRATS !!!!!!!!!!!!

I am also moving to Melbourne in first week of Sept, can you could suggest me where should I stay initially.










subhadipbose said:


> Allright Friends !!
> so the much awaited news is here....i had a final round of interview scheduled yesterday with one company and somehow they found me employable. So Yes I cracked it and will be joining on coming Monday. Thank you all for all the wishes and the support you all have been providing over the past few months.
> It hasn't been an easy hunting for me at all. After 1.5 months, I will be honest here saying that the confidence level was dipping each day. I had started to apply for McDonalds and Coles but even they had rejected saying i do not have prior retail experience so that was even more questioning my survival here in Melbourne. So if I should then probably I would suggest that please try and keep your spirits high and don't let any single interaction with any specific consultant or employer demotivate you. Because trust me motivation is something that you should pack in plenty before flying. And folks who all have been trying their level best please hang in there and I'm sure you will bag one pretty soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## dha_sha (Jun 19, 2013)

subhadipbose said:


> Allright Friends !!
> so the much awaited news is here....i had a final round of interview scheduled yesterday with one company and somehow they found me employable. So Yes I cracked it and will be joining on coming Monday. Thank you all for all the wishes and the support you all have been providing over the past few months.
> It hasn't been an easy hunting for me at all. After 1.5 months, I will be honest here saying that the confidence level was dipping each day. I had started to apply for McDonalds and Coles but even they had rejected saying i do not have prior retail experience so that was even more questioning my survival here in Melbourne. So if I should then probably I would suggest that please try and keep your spirits high and don't let any single interaction with any specific consultant or employer demotivate you. Because trust me motivation is something that you should pack in plenty before flying. And folks who all have been trying their level best please hang in there and I'm sure you will bag one pretty soon.
> 
> ...




Congrats...


----------



## falss (May 29, 2012)

When r u moving and where?
I am also from Pune



raysom said:


> anybody planning to move to AUS very soon... I have all docs ready but hv no job ovr there nithr any place to stay... can nybody share some views on dat... I m from Pune...


----------



## samir440 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi 

I m from pune. I m BE mechanical engg. and good experience in cement industry. I completed my ielts and waiting for my results. I have some questions.

- which country i should choose between Australia and canada where myself with my wife(finance and account exp.) get job fast and better paid.
- how much salary experienced mechanical engineer can get.
- i am not sure for skill assessment procedure with EA. which category i should apply and which type of cv they need. 
- can anybody share contact details of pune person who is migrating to australia
Thanks


----------



## raysom (May 6, 2013)

falss said:


> When r u moving and where?
> I am also from Pune


Hey ... Good to know that you are from Pune...
But in what stage is your application now...
Are you from software background...


----------



## samir440 (Jul 31, 2013)

samir440 said:


> Hi
> 
> I m from pune. I m BE mechanical engg. and good experience in cement industry. I completed my ielts and waiting for my results. I have some questions.
> 
> ...



Hi raysom

As mentioned I just gave ielts and will apply for skill assessment. I m from mechanical background....


----------



## samir440 (Jul 31, 2013)

raysom said:


> Hey ... Good to know that you are from Pune...
> But in what stage is your application now...
> Are you from software background...


Hi raysom

As mention in my earlier message..I just gave my ielts.. I will apply for skillassessment.. I m from mechanical background.. Whats about u..


----------



## falss (May 29, 2012)

I am from IT 
You can see my signature for other details



raysom said:


> Hey ... Good to know that you are from Pune...
> But in what stage is your application now...
> Are you from software background...


----------



## raysom (May 6, 2013)

falss said:


> I am from IT
> You can see my signature for other details


Ummm... you have long way to go....
okey... all the best for your skill assessment


----------



## falss (May 29, 2012)

I have got the grant and will be flying to Melbourne next week.I think you have some confusion


----------



## raysom (May 6, 2013)

ooooooooo... yep got it completely wrong...
So you going to Melbourne next week... Good ... all the best...
but do you have any job offers with you or you will search it over there...


----------



## Suds7 (Mar 7, 2013)

samir440 said:


> Hi
> 
> I m from pune. I m BE mechanical engg. and good experience in cement industry. I completed my ielts and waiting for my results. I have some questions.
> 
> ...


Dude please open separate thread.


----------



## gaurmis (Aug 10, 2013)

shweta_expat said:


> Hi, we are also from Pune and in our last stage of PR..me and my husband from IT and looking for info on job search.. Some posts mentioned that it is difficult to get jobs while we are still in India..anyone had any luck on job front while in India ?


Hi Shweta_expat,

Am from Mumbai working as a Software Specialist for an IT company with 11 yrs exp. Am in process of lodging my 189 subclass visa having received an invite from DIAC. Yes, even I read somewhere that its difficult to get a job from here, and was wondering if Australian companies entertain job requests based on visa status alone or do they expect the applicant to be residing in the country? What is the strategy one should follow in this regard?

I think in your case, you can definitely apply on job sites and mention your current visa status (once its confirmed). Tell them you are available for telephonic or video conference type interviews and can have a face to face interview (on confirmation) once you land there. Before applying, do get your resume updated in an Australian format (I read it somewhere that it helps). Not sure what an Australian format looks like. Maybe you can get some professional help with that.

You could also approach an immigration agent who can help you with settlement and finding a job.

Another option is to actually call the company and find out their policy, whether they do hire people who are currently not residing in the country but have a valid PR. I think most of the companies will be cautious when they hire an applicant from another country especially when someone who is still not living there. So try to fill that gap by adding some employment references in your resume so that they can check with them if required.

Am really not the best person to give you any tips in this regard :smile: as I myself might be in that same boat as yours sooner or later.

Maybe someone who has experience in this matter can give us some information.

All the best
Gaurav


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

*Shared Accomodation available in Melbourne !!!*

Hello Friends,

2 BHK fully furnished accommodation is available for share for 2 additional person (Male) for 3 weeks from Aug 31, 2013 till 21st Sept 2013. Total 4 people will be sharing the apartment.

Total Rent - AUD 150 per week per person. All bills inclusive.

(Internet, Electricity, Water, Cable, Cleaning Services, Gas - All including in rent)

Gym, Swimming Pool and Terrace are accessible under same rent at no additional cost.

There is no bond for this rental apartment and no lease breakage charges.

Address: The Bank Apartments, 283 City Road, SouthBank, Melbourne, VIC 3006
NOTE : This is 5 mins walk to Flinders and Collins street so the building is situated right next to CBD. You won't incur any travelling expense as well. Moreover I myself stay here.

It is ideal for anyone moving to AUS and need some time to settle down and look for an accomodation.

P:S: Please PM me if you are really interested for further details.

Cheers !!
Subhadip


----------



## sllls (Dec 10, 2012)

*Hi*

Hi,
Finally I reached here in Sydney. Now staying in Sydney from last 3 weeks. If anyone need any help/info related with accommodation or anything else feel free to ask. 

Cheers,
sllls


----------



## smartbuddy (May 1, 2013)

aks_2230 said:


> Hi guys
> Iam from Pune and planning to move to Australia in march this year. Please let me know if anyone has similar plans


Hi, i am in Australia currently. Have u also arrived? Let me know your contact details.
I am also from Pune.


----------



## jose_george (Sep 25, 2013)

*hello*



raysom said:


> Hey ... Good to know that you are from Pune...
> But in what stage is your application now...
> Are you from software background...


anyone migrating in feb next year to mel/sydney from pune ?


----------



## smtouseef (Oct 18, 2012)

Joining in .. I'm planning to head towards Mel in feb end from Pune..


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

I am moving from Pune to Adelaide Jan end, is anyone going to Adelaide from here?

Regards,


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma (Nov 12, 2012)

Maddy27 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am moving from Pune to Adelaide Jan end, is anyone going to Adelaide from here?
> 
> Regards,


Hi All,

I will be moving to Sydney from Pune in mid Feb.

Thanks,

Abhishek


----------



## ku_ind (Jan 6, 2011)

Can we guys in pune meet ??


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

*Shared Accomodation available in Melbourne CBD !!!*

Hello Friends,

Fully furnished studio accommodation is available for share for 1 additional person (Male) for 2 months from Jan 2014 till March 2014. Total 2 people will be sharing the apartment.

Total Rent - AUD 775 per month per person. All bills inclusive.

(Unlimited Internet, Electricity, Water, Cable, Gas - All included in rent)

Appliances include : Fridge, TV, Washing m/c & Drier, microwave, dishwasher, toaster, coffee maker, sofa, bed w/ pillows, and all the kitchen utencils.

There is no bond for this rental apartment and no lease breakage charges. 

Address: The Residential Apartments, 602/243 Franklin Street, Melbourne, VIC 3000
NOTE : This is 5 mins walk to Bourke, Flinders and Collins street and the building is situated right in front of Queen Victoria market in CBD. You won't incur any travelling/conveyance expense as well. Moreover I myself stay here ....  

It is ideal for anyone moving to AUS and need some time to settle down and look for an accommodation.

P:S: Please PM me if you are really interested for further details.

Cheers !!
Subhadip 
+61-432365308


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Guys.. me too from Pune but i live & work in Dubai at the moment and planning to get into Aus in end of April this year.. My job profile is data warehousing and BI.. anyone else on this similar profile moving to Aus PM me pls...


----------



## Varun Anand (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi,is anyone planning to move to Sydney in first week of June...pls let me know........we can plan out togather.....


----------



## Varun Anand (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi all,

I am planning to move to Sydney in first week of June.pls let me know ,if anyone planning same........

Thanks


----------



## indiadhaval (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Abhishek,

I am planning to move to Sydney along with my wife in the first week of Feb 2014.

Regards,
Dhaval D.


----------



## Kiran2014 (Feb 14, 2014)

*Anyone from Pune ?*

Hi All,

Please reply if you are from Pune, living or intended to migrate to Australia.

Kiran


----------



## patelmilanb (Feb 13, 2014)

I am from Pune too... currently working in London ...

planning to migrate to australia.. have prepared all the documents for ACS.. lets see..


----------



## Kiran2014 (Feb 14, 2014)

patelmilanb said:


> I am from Pune too... currently working in London ...
> 
> planning to migrate to australia.. have prepared all the documents for ACS.. lets see..


Gr8, For me Medical and PCC remaining. Hope to get grant as soon !


----------



## samir440 (Jul 31, 2013)

*anyone planning to move perth*

hello everybody

anyone planning to move perth. please let me know. I am planning in jun-july to perth.

regards

samir


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Guys..

Moving to Sydney on 9th May....

- Rahul


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be moving to Sydney from Pune in mid Feb.
> 
> ...


Abhishek,

let me know if you are looking for shared accommodation...I am moving to sydney on 8th May..

= Rahul


----------



## Kiran2014 (Feb 14, 2014)

Varun Anand said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning to move to Sydney in first week of June.pls let me know ,if anyone planning same........
> 
> Thanks


Hii,

Case Officer asked for Medical and PCC. I want guidance on it in Pune. I have taken an appointment on 3rd March for PCC from PSK.


----------

